# CFDA POPSUGAR Must Have box, Special Edition April 2015 *Spoilers*



## Bizgirlva (Mar 24, 2015)

Looks like we have a new special edition box to look forward to in April.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/cfda-partners-with-popsugar-for-must-have-box-300054666.html

Here are some of the details:

Retailing for $195, the box features items valued over $600 and is available for purchase beginningApril 15. For more information, please visit https://musthave.popsugar.com.

The collaborative box is an extension of POPSUGAR's popular Must Have program, which includes monthly subscriptions, Special Edition Must Have boxes, and Limited Edition Must Have boxes. The CFDA box will be available exclusively on musthave.popsugar.com and features an assortment of established and emerging designers, including some of fashion's most coveted brands. The assortment is curated by POPSUGAR founder and Editor in Chief Lisa Sugar in partnership with the CFDA.

Also 50% of the box cost will go to benefit CFDA.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 24, 2015)

I am interested but $195 is a little expensive for me. I cap out at $100 lol


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2015)

Yikes...I haven't even purchased the $100 boxes because they're so pricey for me- I bet it'll be fantastic though- excited to see some spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't want to say no, because I am a sucker for the LE boxes. But, I just didn't love the investment I made in the Neiman Marcus box, and I feel like this might be that type of gamble. So, who knows, usually when I see these boxes come through on my email, my finger becomes possessed, and has pushed the purchase button before I know what has happened. Lol


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 24, 2015)

More details from MSA...the box will launch April 15, and will have $600+ worth of goodies.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 24, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I don't want to say no, because I am a sucker for the LE boxes. But, I just didn't love the investment I made in the Neiman Marcus box, and I feel like this might be that type of gamble. So, who knows, usually when I see these boxes come through on my email, my finger becomes possessed, and has pushed the purchase button before I know what has happened. Lol


me too. The investment was way to high for what we got with NM.


----------



## MET (Mar 24, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> boxesandboxes, on 24 Mar 2015 - 12:24 PM, said:me too. The investment was way to high for what we got with NM.


I complete agree with you both - for me they would have to provide really strong spoilers that would justify the $195 price.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 24, 2015)

I wanna love it.but sometimes the box makes it hard for me. Hope to see some spoilers first. It's a big gamble for that price point. Hope popsugar shows some goods so I can feel better about spending that amount again.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 24, 2015)

My cap is $100 too and even at that, it's a hard one for me. So I'm out on this one but I'm looking forward to seeing the spoilers and living thru anyone who will be get this. The value sounds amazing if it's $600+.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 24, 2015)

This box has my name written allllllll over it! I just got the Rachel Zoe box, but I want this one too!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 24, 2015)

I've made the executive decision to get this box &amp; skip the summer LE box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. $195 is a lot of


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 24, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I've made the executive decision to get this box &amp; skip the summer LE box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. $195 is a lot of but I think/pray it's going to be totally Ahhhhhmaazing!! The possibilities are endless-- I'm hoping for a fun jewelry statement piece!! No scarfs or clutches please!!


who I am to kid. I'm ordering as well. Just a little burned from the Neiman Marcus box so I want to pretend I'm not ordering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's totally going to be great.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm probably in too, I am pretty much physically incapable of not ordering a PSMH box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 25, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> who I am to kid. I'm ordering as well. Just a little burned from the Neiman Marcus box so I want to pretend I'm not ordering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's totally going to be great.


I Lie to myself ALL the time...


----------



## LindaF (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm so ordering this!! I think I need therapy for subscription boxes.  It's gotten to the point where I race home so my hubby doesn't see all the boxes at the front door.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 27, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I'm probably in too, I am pretty much physically incapable of not ordering a PSMH box.


Me too. I know I should say no because my luxury box obsession is getting out of hand, but I will probably order... I'd be more disappointed in myself if the box didn't sound so awesome


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 27, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I've made the executive decision to get this box &amp; skip the summer LE box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. $195 is a lot of


----------



## danipeach (Apr 2, 2015)

I am almost 100% sure I will not be getting this box. I would love love love to buy it but $195 is pretty high for me.  :scared:

Especially since my extra money in April was gonna go towards an Apple Watch.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennifer31777 (Apr 2, 2015)

My problem is I only wear silver, I hate gold and give all the gold pieces away. Even that is getting hard because most of my friends only wear silver. It's the reason I passed on Rachael Zoe because the spoiler was in gold. Its also the reason why I skip other boxes from various people. This being a fashion box, I don't want to get it and find out there are gold pieces in it. $100 I take chances, but not $195. If the spoiler is amazing, then I am reconsider. 

Edited to add another crazy fact about myself...even gold hardware on handbags,wallets,etc will have me passing it by


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 2, 2015)

jennifer31777 said:


> My problem is I only wear silver, I hate gold and give all the gold pieces away. Even that is getting hard because most of my friends only wear silver. It's the reason I passed on Rachael Zoe because the spoiler was in gold. Its also the reason why I skip other boxes from various people. This being a fashion box, I don't want to get it and find out there are gold pieces in it. $100 I take chances, but not $195. If the spoiler is amazing, then I am reconsider.
> 
> Edited to add another crazy fact about myself...even gold hardware on handbags,wallets,etc will have me passing it by


I used to be the exact same way, preferred silver for MANY MANY years.  I have loosened up my stance over the last 3-4 years though, and it was actually because I would get gold in sub boxes and end up liking it.  I think the hexagon necklace in an old PSMH box (Heather Belle or something like that?) was my gateway gold piece.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 2, 2015)

jennifer31777 said:


> My problem is I only wear silver, I hate gold and give all the gold pieces away. Even that is getting hard because most of my friends only wear silver. It's the reason I passed on Rachael Zoe because the spoiler was in gold. Its also the reason why I skip other boxes from various people. This being a fashion box, I don't want to get it and find out there are gold pieces in it. $100 I take chances, but not $195. If the spoiler is amazing, then I am reconsider.
> 
> Edited to add another crazy fact about myself...even gold hardware on handbags,wallets,etc will have me passing it by


I don't feel quite as strongly, but I know what you mean. I sometimes wear gold if I get it as a gift or in a sub, but I don't want the main item in a box to be in the category of, 'I guess I may as well use this if it's on hand.' Plus my ears aren't pierced, and my head is too small for a lot of sunglasses or hats. So this box is too much of a risk for me, but I'll be really interested to see what people get.


----------



## Weebs (Apr 2, 2015)

jennifer31777 said:


> My problem is I only wear silver, I hate gold and give all the gold pieces away. Even that is getting hard because most of my friends only wear silver. It's the reason I passed on Rachael Zoe because the spoiler was in gold. Its also the reason why I skip other boxes from various people. This being a fashion box, I don't want to get it and find out there are gold pieces in it. $100 I take chances, but not $195. If the spoiler is amazing, then I am reconsider.
> 
> Edited to add another crazy fact about myself...even gold hardware on handbags,wallets,etc will have me passing it by


This is me too.  Gold just looks funny on my skin tone.  Silver is great!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm so tempted by this one...will see what the tax return is I guess...

I do get a little "over" what they say the retail value is of the box: it's often a couple of inflated products like $$$ moisturizers making it seem really expensive. It would be cool to get $600 of value in the form of 12 $50 products once in a while. I'm just basic like that I guess...


----------



## jennifer31777 (Apr 2, 2015)

Weebs said:


> This is me too.  Gold just looks funny on my skin tone.  Silver is great!


Yeah me too, I don't really look good in gold.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 3, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I'm so tempted by this one...will see what the tax return is I guess...
> 
> I do get a little "over" what they say the retail value is of the box: it's often a couple of inflated products like $$$ moisturizers making it seem really expensive. It would be cool to get $600 of value in the form of 12 $50 products once in a while. I'm just basic like that I guess...


Yes, if they give this one the Neiman Marcus treatment where it's basically just really fancy/overpriced versions of stuff you could get in a monthly box I will be NONE HAPPY.  $100 picture frame, I'm looking at you.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 6, 2015)

I m still undecided on this box, what are some guesses for this box.  Do you think it ll be a food, a make-up/skincare, an accessory, a home item  mix or mostly fashion accessories.  I d love to see Rebecaa Minkoff and Swarvorski in there.  What you would like to see?


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 6, 2015)

I had a dream last night that I forgot to order this box! :lol: It needs to be next week so I can buy it and stop worrying!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 6, 2015)

Spent $350 on my geriatric kitty today and he might need a tooth pulled. That puts me out of ordering this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I can not wait to see what's in it!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Spent $350 on my geriatric kitty today and he might need a tooth pulled. That puts me out of ordering this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">
> 
> But I can not wait to see what's in it!


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 6, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Spent $350 on my geriatric kitty today and he might need a tooth pulled. That puts me out of ordering this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But I can not wait to see what's in it!


Hope your kitty's ok *hugs*


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 6, 2015)

Aw thanks!

Read this tonight about the box:

http://www.latimes.com/fashion/la-ig-0405-coachella-fashion-20150405-story.html

"The CFDA will also be celebrating the launch of the PopSugar Must Have limited-edition box of swag containing items such as cosmetics and jewelry, curated by CFDA members, with 50% of the profits going to the CFDA foundation."


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm thinking and hoping there will be some DVF. She's the president of CFDA, I think.

This is one box I think we can expect to be higher end with more established designers....I hope.


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 7, 2015)

Maybe a nice clutch?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 7, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I'm thinking and hoping there will be some DVF. She's the president of CFDA, I think.
> 
> This is one box I think we can expect to be higher end with more established designers....I hope.


A DVF item would be really nice! If she has anything to do with curating this box, it could be totally amazing. This box is still out of my price range but I'm rooting for everyone else who is getting it and can't wait to see what's in it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2015)

Lisa80 said:


> Maybe a nice clutch?


please no. no more clutches. fashion sites say large, oversized clutches are a thing of 2014 anyways.


----------



## mepe (Apr 8, 2015)

> The *Council of Fashion Designers of America* has also announced its participation in the 2015 Coachella festival. On Saturday, April 11, the CFDA — in partnership with *PopSugar Inc.* and designer *Mara Hoffman* — will host a celebratory brunch for its new "Must Have Box," which is a collection of items from CFDA members. A portion of sales from the box will go to benefit the CFDA Foundation.


I was pretty excited for this box until I read they were having an event for it at Coachella.  Don't get me wrong...I love music and music festivals but I am so over the fringe, crochet and cut-offs that is festival fashion.  I have a feeling that this box might skew young.  But if Mara Hoffman is involved I might still have to go for it.  And maybe this means spoilers this weekend?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 8, 2015)

mepe said:


> I was pretty excited for this box until I read they were having an event for it at Coachella.  Don't get me wrong...I love music and music festivals but I am so over the fringe, crochet and cut-offs that is festival fashion.  I have a feeling that this box might skew young.  But if Mara Hoffman is involved I might still have to go for it.  And maybe this means spoilers this weekend?


thanks for finding. I looked up Mara Hoffmans accessories - and just not really my style :/  Hmmm. hoping spoilers come out then!


----------



## fabgirl (Apr 8, 2015)

mepe said:


> I was pretty excited for this box until I read they were having an event for it at Coachella. Don't get me wrong...I love music and music festivals but I am so over the fringe, crochet and cut-offs that is festival fashion. I have a feeling that this box might skew young. But if Mara Hoffman is involved I might still have to go for it. And maybe this means spoilers this weekend?


I agree, the Coachella reference has me scared. Praying for spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Apr 9, 2015)

Have they said how many items are going to be in the box or just that the value will be around $600? 

I think I'm going to get this box...I'm not tempted by any other boxes right now and I've been using a capsule wardrobe lately so I'm not really shopping. Yep, I've finally justified this purchase in my mind. LOL 

They have so many brands that I love listed in the background of the CFDA box on their site, I would love a DVF wrap dress, Tom Ford polarized sunglasses, a pair of Kate Spade earrings, Marc Jacobs iPhone cover, Trina Turk coverup and a Mara Hoffman monokini.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A girl can dream.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 9, 2015)

Did you guys get the email...this goes on sale 4/15.  Not sure if that was already known, but it was news to me!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 9, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Did you guys get the email...this goes on sale 4/15.  Not sure if that was already known, but it was news to me!


lol yeah girl, you and I both posted on the first page of this thread the sale date.

Probably overlooked it since 4/15 is evil tax day.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 9, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> lol yeah girl, you and I both posted on the first page of this thread the sale date.
> 
> Probably overlooked it since 4/15 is evil tax day.


Haaa, I'm a mom, I have permanent swiss cheese brain!


----------



## blank2aa (Apr 10, 2015)

Does anyone know what time it goes on sale?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 11, 2015)

i really hope this book isnt in there - https://instagram.com/p/1Qs9QTpZjs/


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 11, 2015)

It would fit these boxes - https://instagram.com/p/1WQdeDo-yh/


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 11, 2015)

I wish a spoiler would leak. Doesn't anyone have "loose lips" in the packaging of this box. Lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 11, 2015)

I've done some serious investigation this evening. Nothing.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 11, 2015)

They definitely have the Mara Hoffman towels at the pool party. I dont know if it's from the box. Or just from the party.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 11, 2015)

i'm going to just hope this box doesnt have anything to do with coachella, other than another channel for advertising for them. it's just too millennial.  too hippie. too flower crowns focused.  it wouldnt make sense.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 12, 2015)

195 is a lot to drop without a spoiler


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 12, 2015)

I've done 250 twice - last time I regretted it.


----------



## MET (Apr 12, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I've done 250 twice - last time I regretted it.


I have as well  -- I would rather miss a "potentially" good box rather than pay a lot of $$$ for a mediocre one.


----------



## Buffy23 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm not trying to reach to deeply into what they are putting out there. But I keep seeing that Henri Bendel back pack all over..and Popsugar just posted it on their Instagram. I wouldn't hate it...aside from that everything they are pushing on Instagram is very festival focused and not curated for the masses. I hope they release a spoiler. I'm a bit on the fence on this one. I'll probably bite because half of the money goes to CFDA.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm so getting this box. I just cancelled my regular sub, ipsy, and yuzen. I figure I can get this one and a year of the Rachel Zoe box for a couple hundred dollars less. I love the monthly boxes but I really don't need any more candles or scarfs. I'm excited for this one!! I actually love festival type stuff even being old. I go to Outside Lands every year and live in hippie friendly SF.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 12, 2015)

Buffy23 said:


> I hope they release a spoiler. I'm a bit on the fence on this one. I'll probably bite because half of the money goes to CFDA.


That's the part that has me worried - I feel like it's really like a $100 box but they are charging us $195 so they can give half to CFDA.  And that we won't get twice the value.  But did they say we are getting $600 value or something? is it on par to the neiman boxes?  but then again...the last neiman box...tanked.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 13, 2015)

i don't know what this is but can anyone see this? it says forbidden when click on it. don't know if virus.  



Popsugar Must Have Box Reveal Videos Popsugar Celebrity
cbookmark.co/*popsugar*-must-have-*box*-reveal-videos-*popsugar*-celebrity....
 
3 days ago - cfda partners with popsugar for must have box -- san ... do you subscribe to popsugar must have box or getting their special edition box? 01 apr ...

there's an image before clicking video. there's something yellow.  anyone seen this before? it's a reveal.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Says the same thing when I click on it but at the top it says popsugar September reveal. I have never seen that scarf before though or any of the items in the pic of the video.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 13, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Says the same thing when I click on it but at the top it says popsugar September reveal. I have never seen that scarf before though or any of the items in the pic of the video.


oh it did. i didnt notice that.


----------



## Weebs (Apr 13, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Says the same thing when I click on it but at the top it says popsugar September reveal. I have never seen that scarf before though or any of the items in the pic of the video.


It's the Sept 2013 box...

http://media4.onsugar.com/files/2012/10/40/3/192/1922398/SeptemberReveal550x500_R.xxxlarge/i/PopSugar-Must-Have-Box-September-Contents.jpg


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 13, 2015)

It's funny how that one box, more than any other, keeps coming back to haunt us. It seems like any time there's confusion about a ps box contents being shown way early, it's always September 2012. And for the longest time, it seemed like people were showing up here disappointed in their box because they'd signed up just based on some random one they saw... which was always September 2012. They need to put some giant disclaimer on that video!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Apr 13, 2015)

The scarf in that box looks amazing! Did anyone here receive that September 2013 box?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 13, 2015)

I wasn't subscribed then, but I did swap for the scarf &amp; it is amazing. I also still use my BrokeDown spa wrap every day &amp; after many washes it's still like new. Great company.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 13, 2015)

ok, I stalked. They didnt give the box out. Only announced it.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 13, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> ok, I stalked. They didnt give the box out. Only announced it.


Oh man... I was really hoping for some leaked spoilers. Thanks for stalking!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't want to get my hopes too high, esp with the disappointment in Popsugar boxes lately, but all I can think is that box is big enough for a clothing item or a small bag


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 13, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I don't want to get my hopes too high, esp with the disappointment in Popsugar boxes lately, but all I can think is that box is big enough for a clothing item or a small bag


there's no way there is clothing. they wouldn't be able to find an item that would work across everyone. not to burst bubble.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 13, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> there's no way there is clothing. they wouldn't be able to find an item that would work across everyone. not to burst bubble.


Nina Garcia's box gave an oversized shirt...I think it could happen. It's a fashion box after all...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 13, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Nina Garcia's box gave an oversized shirt...I think it could happen. It's a fashion box after all...


that's true. i liked that shirt. for some reason, i don't think PS could have gotten away with it as much as Nina did.  There were some complaints but not as vocal as if PS gave it out.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Apr 14, 2015)

I haven't been excited for a special edition box in awhile! So far I've been really glad I opted out of the last few. Fingers crossed this one is awesome!!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 14, 2015)

So. When shall I try and buy it? 12 midnight or??


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 14, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> So. When shall I try and buy it? 12 midnight or??


no, it's usually in middle of day. don't worry. it won't sell out at that price point.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 14, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> no, it's usually in middle of day. don't worry. it won't sell out at that price point.


That's true. Pretty expensive. I secretly was hoping for the same. Clothes that look like I'm a runway mom. Ok. Unlikely. But jewelry has gotta be in it


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 14, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> That's true. Pretty expensive. I secretly was hoping for the same. Clothes that look like I'm a runway mom. Ok. Unlikely. But jewelry has gotta be in it


some of the press releases referenced jewelry and makeup, if I recall correctly.  but perhaps you all are correct.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 14, 2015)

I want this box so bad, but I don't know if I should spend the money.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Between this box and Lilly Pulitzer for Target this weekend, it's going to be an expensive week! :lol:


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 15, 2015)

I feel like I should skip this one, I have been spending an insane amount of money lately...


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

Everyone on the April PS thread is talking about a book (whichI haven't read), and holding "things" in your hand, and asking "does it bring me joy"? So, after sooooo much thinking, I feel joy holding my credit card in my hand without having a $200 PS charge on it. For me personally, since today is buy it day, this just has to be the first box I skip from them in over a year. It's just too big a risk with not even a tiny spoiler. Time to put my will power into over drive. I hope everyone who does splurge, loves it so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 15, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> That's the part that has me worried - I feel like it's really like a $100 box but they are charging us $195 so they can give half to CFDA. And that we won't get twice the value. But did they say we are getting $600 value or something? is it on par to the neiman boxes? but then again...the last neiman box...tanked.


I completely agree the last Neiman Marcus box was terrible. That was the first time I bought a Neiman Marcus box and I was disappointed greatly for spending that kind of money


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 15, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> I want this box so bad, but I don't know if I should spend the money.


I'm kind of getting cold feet on buying it. I need a spoiler


----------



## easteregg (Apr 15, 2015)

Not sure why I don't mind spending for the NM and holiday boxes and balk at the $195.  Maybe since I spent that much at HEB last night?  Puts it in perspective I guess.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 15, 2015)

I know ladies... Please unable me.. Lol! I really have so much "stuff" &amp; awesome products waiting in the wings to be used. I'm sure I'll love what's in this box, that I'm not questioning. The question is do I really need it? I really need new bathing suits &amp; cover ups- I live on a lake &amp; this is my weekend attire. So , I just made the executive decision that unless they release a spoiler that I can't live without.. I'm passing.... At least I'm going to try to.. No promises, Sometimes PS gets the best of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 15, 2015)

I think the problem is that no one wants to buy something like this at this price without a spoiler its to much of a risk


----------



## easteregg (Apr 15, 2015)

I have some FOMO too...It's possible that PS is aware that people have been unhappy and want to make us interested again.  Dang it!


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 15, 2015)

$195 is too much for me. I can barely afford the $50 boxes at the moment. This almost feels like a 'YAY TAXES ARE COMPLETE!!!!' box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 15, 2015)

I think the $100 boxes have been great. For me the bummer was the last nm box. Just not a winner for me.

I'm sure tempted here. Curious and hopeful. But if that book we saw was in it. Yikes. No. Extra no.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

It's AVAILABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Apr 15, 2015)

Wish we could see what's in it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Boo for adding tax to the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is the first time they've done that for me.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

If they had just put out ONE spoiler, worth we'll say $100, and I liked it, I could justify it a little.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 15, 2015)

It ships May 15th! I wonder which will come first, this box or my baby!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkru (Apr 15, 2015)

It's open....reallllllly wish there was a spoiler shown a la the Zoe box!

If any super snoop finds anything PLEASE post!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Apr 15, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Everyone on the April PS thread is talking about a book (whichI haven't read), and holding "things" in your hand, and asking "does it bring me joy"? So, after sooooo much thinking, I feel joy holding my credit card in my hand without having a $200 PS charge on it. For me personally, since today is buy it day, this just has to be the first box I skip from them in over a year. It's just too big a risk with not even a tiny spoiler. Time to put my will power into over drive. I hope everyone who does splurge, loves it so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ok, I AM reading that book and doing the KonMari method in my home. I think this is a sign to not buy this box and just be happy when My Zoe box comes. Thank you!


----------



## alliekers (Apr 15, 2015)

I caved and bought one. I regretted missing out on the LE Target box, so I didn't want to run the risk of this selling out as quickly. Hoping for a great box!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 15, 2015)

Can't decide if I should purchase or not!!!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 15, 2015)

3 minutes later...lol.

Decided to purchase as a gift to myself for finishing my first year of pharmacy school. I will finish right around the time the box ships.


----------



## easteregg (Apr 15, 2015)

Congrats erinedavis44!  This may have already been asked and answered; what is CDFA?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 15, 2015)

I hope it's a generous box. Really showing off talent for less $$. I'm ok with extra multiple items. Know what I mean? I really want fashion items and many of them .... My expectations are project runway in a box. Which by the way wouldn't that be a fun theme too. Anyway.


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Apr 15, 2015)

I purchased this box because I feel like it will be awesome like the Target box (I'm still kicking myself for missing out on that one).  I hate that it doesn't ship until next month and I want to remain spoiler free.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 15, 2015)

I caved. I was debating using some consignment credit to buy something else but I'm going to use it for this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BratzFan (Apr 15, 2015)

Purchased!!!! My wishes for this box: one $200+ statement piece to keep, one $40+ fun piece ("desk item", beauty item, small household item) to keep, and to recoup about $75 from Ebaying the rest.

Ugh, if we end up with tattoos, feathered headbands, and one-size-fits all high-waisted fringe hot pants, I will cry.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 15, 2015)

lol a Coachella rejects theme.

My wishlist: agree with a statement piece of some kind, high-end makeup and skincare, and something fun that's custom from CFDA.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 15, 2015)

Caved. I have zero willpower. The only monthly box I sub to is Popsugar, but there are just way too many high dollar boxes out right now. Between OuiPlease, Rachel Zoe &amp; my inability to say no to any &amp; all Popsugar LE's I'm using all my blow money on this addiction. I finally quit Nina Garcia, so that helps, but if I start to like her boxes again I'll be helpless to resist her too.

I hope we get a good spoiler soon!


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Apr 15, 2015)

Sold Out! Hopefully now it ships fast like the Target box did.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 15, 2015)

Rockyjay said:


> Sold Out! Hopefully now it ships fast like the Target box did.


Dang. That was fast... well, I guess I don't have to contemplate that box anymore.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm so glad it sold out! I was seriously tempted even though I have a million reservations about what could be inside.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Rockyjay said:


> Sold Out! Hopefully now it ships fast like the Target box did.


The confirmation page says it ships May 15th.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 15, 2015)

I can't believe this sold out so quickly considering the price point. So happy I snagged one!


----------



## brainybeauty (Apr 15, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> The confirmation page says it ships May 15th.


It will ship by May 15th, so they might send them out earlier!

This is my first LE in a longggg time (got and hated the resort box last year, which turned me off from the LEs for awhile) so I am hoping it is incredible!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

Congrats to all who got it. I have to say though my personal victory is having NOT purchased the box. I stared at that purchase button, and it stared right back, and I won by walking away. But I hope everyone gets amazing goodies.


----------



## Colleen1212 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have no willpower.  I went ahead and purchased this box even though I was hoping for a spoiler.  I wonder how many boxes they had available? Couldn't have been nearly as many as the usual LE boxes.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 15, 2015)

I am kind of shocked that the box sold out that fast! So glad I got one in time. I hope it's nice.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm beyond shocked it sold out.  Esp after the NM box.  But I did buy it. LOL.  But only 1 this time.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 15, 2015)

Maybe they had less for sale sold out so fast


----------



## BratzFan (Apr 15, 2015)

I think it's a good sign that it sold out fast like the Target box--wishful thinking lol


----------



## Mermaid35 (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, that was fun.  Now, how about spoilers!


----------



## MET (Apr 15, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Congrats to all who got it. I have to say though my personal victory is having NOT purchased the box. I stared at that purchase button, and it stared right back, and I won by walking away. But I hope everyone gets amazing goodies.


Congrats !  I waged a similar battle but lost; it was like the box was taunting me (if you don't purchase me I'm going to be FAB!)  I even had a self-pep talk before logging in .... clearly I have a problem. :blush2:


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 15, 2015)

I too hesitated.  I was at the purchase page.  I have bought most of the previous LE boxes.  I pictured 6-7 items solely heard to fashion.  Necklace, bracelet, scarf, glasses, ring, jewelry box or bag, some type of accessory for hair.  I DO think this is going to be a fun fashion box.  But, at $195 and the sleuths thinking there was a coachella item, I didn't press the purchase button.  I didn't think it was for me.  I can't wait to see the reveals.  Please post your photos and your thoughts once you get the items.  Congrats to all who were able to purchase one.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 15, 2015)

So Coachella is a concert/musical event right?

What would be the connection to popsugar? I guess that shows how much I don't know about Coachella


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

MET said:


> Congrats ! I waged a similar battle but lost; it was like the box was taunting me (if you don't purchase me I'm going to be FAB!) I even had a self-pep talk before logging in .... clearly I have a problem. :blush2:


@@MET no worries, I got your back. Because I didn't get it, I'm sure it will be the most amazing box ever, lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 15, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> So Coachella is a concert/musical event right?
> 
> What would be the connection to popsugar? I guess that shows how much I don't know about Coachella


they sponsored an event there so I would considered it an advertising channel to reach a specific demographic to increase their brand awareness.  and promote this box.


----------



## easteregg (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Wisconsin gal (former Badger here)!  I didn't know about Choachella either.  Guess I'm not part of the demographic.


----------



## jennifer31777 (Apr 15, 2015)

Unless there is an amazing spoiler, I think I may pass. I have said before I am a silver girl so something gold would be a bummer.  I like the allure boxes and I have a code for the pre sale (which I am still debating on using), if I do it would be $200. I couldn't pull off both. 

Yay to everyone who got one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Fingers crossed its awesome!


----------



## jackieee (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm guessing they had a very, very limited number of boxes available.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Apr 15, 2015)

:'( I missed out on this box. I never thought it would sell out so quickly. I told myself if it was still available tomorrow I would buy it. Apparently it just wasn't meant to be. Will definitely be shopping the Lilly Pulitzer + Target collection on the 19th with a little extra moolah in my pocket though.


----------



## mepe (Apr 15, 2015)

I think I found a spoiler Mara HoffmanxPendleton... https://thestyleguyde.wordpress.com/


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

mepe said:


> I think I found a spoiler Mara HoffmanxPendleton... https://thestyleguyde.wordpress.com/


I think you might be right. On Instagram #cfda pulls it up that item too.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 15, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I think you might be right. On Instagram #cfda pulls it up that item too.


i wouldn't assume what they had at the event at coachella will be what is in the box. i mentioned much earlier in the threads that this towel was on their chairs at the pool party they hosted.

i certainly offered it as one option. and their instagram book one as another.  then i convinced myself that they are separate.  the brunch pool party as a way to promote the brand and box.  vs the items themselves.  time will tell....


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 15, 2015)

If you search the hashtag cabanaclub - you will find pics of some of the swag they gave out at the Popsugar Cabana at Coachella. I would have loved to gotten some of that swag.... especially the Henri Bendel backpack!

For those that aren't familiar with Coachella...a lot of celebs go. I feel like because of that reason, there has been more focus on the fashion aspect of the festival. You don't see as much coverage on style and fashion for say... Lollapalooza.

I'm kind of bummed I didn't get in on this box, but I was so afraid the box would be TOO fashion forward for me.... that's why I bailed on the Nina Garcia box. I'm looking forward to spoilers tho!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 15, 2015)

I missed the box due to work but I am crossing my fingers that it is a great box!


----------



## tinysurprise (Apr 15, 2015)

That Pendleton blanket is SO in the box. Just saw another photo of it along with mention of the box on Instagram.

Didn't get a chance to snag one even though I was so excited about it. I can't wait to see everyone's pictures.

And I'm letting myself get that pair of boots I've been eyeing with my money instead  win win!


----------



## pbpink (Apr 16, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> That Pendleton blanket is SO in the box. Just saw another photo of it along with mention of the box on Instagram.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to snag one even though I was so excited about it. I can't wait to see everyone's pictures.
> 
> And I'm letting myself get that pair of boots I've been eyeing with my money instead  win win!


yes, I believe a Mara Hoffman towel is in there and also I saw a burlap styled tote that said LA on it so it seemed like something PS would send but can't remember the designer but not sure it's in box either, if I find I'll post back!!

I can't see link posted but is it a MH towel?

I had the box in my cart and could not check out with a snail slow internet connection around noon EST so I emailed PS and asked them to put order in for me and when they got back to me (in about an hour, that's a first for me, usually it's days or not at all) they said sorry it's sold out nothing we can do!

if anyone who bought one decides to sell or changes mind, pretty please let me know and I will buy ASAP from you!!

enjoy you lucky girls! if I find out any scoop, I'll let y'all know!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 16, 2015)

This is a quote from the blogger who posted the mara hoffman/pendleton towel: 

"CFDA x POPSUGAR – MUST HAVE goodie box made it’s debut at the event laucnhing April 15th.

Exciting collaboration w/ the best in the biz

such as

Mara Hoffman x Pendleton!"

So I'd be pretty sure that it's in there...unless there's a different MH for Pendleton item from their collab in the box. I love the towel they show as a spoiler--anything in that color palette looks perfect for summer, so I'd be thrilled even if it's not literally the same thing.

&lt;3


----------



## blank2aa (Apr 16, 2015)

Do you guys think they will ship early now?


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 16, 2015)

The towel is super cute &amp; summery!! I think this box is going to Rock for you gals - I can't wait to see how awesome it is!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 16, 2015)

I think this is going to be a really stellar box.

Happy for those of you who got it.

I passed simply but think I may be kicking myself for doing so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mermaid35 (Apr 16, 2015)

The towel is RV of $78 if it's in there.  Not really my style but maybe it'll grow on me or make a good trade.  Wonder what else will be in the box!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 16, 2015)

jbird1175 said:


> If you search the hashtag cabanaclub - you will find pics of some of the swag they gave out at the Popsugar Cabana at Coachella. I would have loved to gotten some of that swag.... especially the Henri Bendel backpack!
> 
> For those that aren't familiar with Coachella...a lot of celebs go. I feel like because of that reason, there has been more focus on the fashion aspect of the festival. You don't see as much coverage on style and fashion for say... Lollapalooza.
> 
> I'm kind of bummed I didn't get in on this box, but I was so afraid the box would be TOO fashion forward for me.... that's why I bailed on the Nina Garcia box. I'm looking forward to spoilers tho!


I found this in the hashtag. Could this be it? Not like popsugar to give us shoes though. And the towel looks different...


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 16, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> I found this in the hashtag. Could this be it? Not like popsugar to give us shoes though.
> 
> And the towel looks different...


I doubt shoes would be in the box... I had found another pic "thanking" PS for some goods and in it was a pair of Dre Beats headphones in white/gold.

Also, I don't think that's a towel - I think it's a blanket.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 16, 2015)

okay, so I'm at work and can't concentrate bc I'm exhausted, but I was thinking about what might be in the box, considering that we know that most of it'll come from the CFDA designers.

PS has collaborated with Nicole Miller (earbuds) and Clare Vivier (NM clutch) before, so I wouldn't be surprised to see something from those designers in there. I also wouldn't be surprised to see items from CFDA designers who have done other collabs before, like Kate Spade, Monica Botkier, Marc Jacobs, Philip Lim, Rebecca Minkoff, and Cynthia Rowley.

I would also expect that, because they might want variety, there would be items in other categories from CFDA members there vs solely fashion items. For example, if they had something from MJ it might be from the beauty line, or if a designer is promoting a new fragrance we might get a rollerball, etc. 

http://cfda.com/members

That beach towel retails for $78 so we'd still have $500 to play with in terms of value.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 16, 2015)

Good points. The discussion about the box is so much fun. Interesting too


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 16, 2015)

ok, you all have me convinced back to my weekend coachella stalking then. it is the beach towel that I saw.  And possibly that instagram book :/  what else....


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 16, 2015)

I had a little insomnia last night so I was browsing instagram.  I think the Henri Bendel striped backpack will be one of the items too.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 16, 2015)

I saw a picture of the grab bag items showing a variety of things.  There was also a picture with a necklace, bracelet and 2 rings.  Simple angular jewelry.  I can't seem to find the picture now.  I didn't think they would put beauty products in the box but, the grab bag had some so maybe.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes, very good points. I wonder who the BIG ticket item is going to come from? MH? Then maybe her new caftan could be a possibility....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 16, 2015)

Mrs30009 said:


> I saw a picture of the grab bag items showing a variety of things. There was also a picture with a necklace, bracelet and 2 rings. Simple angular jewelry. I can't seem to find the picture now. I didn't think they would put beauty products in the box but, the grab bag had some so maybe.


Random pics I found thinking of items and comments...

See the necklace?


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 16, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> Random pics I found thinking of items and comments...
> 
> See the necklace?


Nice necklace but, it wasn't the one I saw.  

I can't figure out how to post the picture from my computer.  And I can't remember my password to get into it on my phone.  Tired....

This is the link on instagram.

https://instagram.com/p/1dSj11MBZO/?tagged=cabanaclub

Now that I look at it again, I don't think those will be in the box.  And there is no bracelet.

Here is a link to the grab bag items.  

https://instagram.com/p/1b4dQEFl2a/?tagged=cabanaclub


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 16, 2015)

I could see the Cynthia Vincent bag being in there bc she's in CFDA.

I do think some connection to CFDA will be there for most items. If there's a nail polish I imagine it will either come from one of the designers or it will be a collab like the ones Zoya does for NYFW a lot. So probably not just a normal NCLA Polish unless they're affiliated. So of the items in the grab bag it would be neat to know if they're connected to CFDA.

I love us all sleuthing around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 16, 2015)

I hope there is DVF! *crossing all fingers and toes* I mean there should at least be a note from her or something.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 16, 2015)

This is the essence of MUT, all the stalking, speculation, waiting on pins and needles to get a spoiler or a leaked picture!

I love it!

I have to say if this box leans towards coachella it's not for me (I didn't get one anyway), but I'd say I would probably have been way more into coachella back when Peal Jam played there when they were boycotting TicketMaster.

Anyway, I'm soooo curious about this box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 16, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> This is the essence of MUT, all the stalking, speculation, waiting on pins and needles to get a spoiler or a leaked picture!
> 
> I love it!
> 
> ...


I still just don't think it is - I think it was an advertising vehicle to reach a new audience. i don't think they gave out boxes there.  but then again, I was stalking over the weekend (and not monday onwards - so maybe people posted after the weekend &amp; maybe people found things then too). I would really just think there would be a real reveal if they did give out boxes (but really, who would carry that around)? I think they announced that they were going on sale on weds a their brunch (and did give out the towels and some nice items too).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 17, 2015)

or if it is, then someone can totally buy my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm just not that type of person.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hmmm that's interesting don't get me wrong I think its a lovely towel but if they are dubbing this as a fashion and accessories box I don't really consider a towel either of those things.  I hope this box is full of goodies I wouldn't mind something similar to that Henri Bendel Backpack, a nice pricey wallet (that I d never pay retail for lol) would be lovely, a fun necklace or jewelry of some sort, I m  a little stumped on this box to be honest.  I think fashion I think clothes and shoes mostly and those are pretty hard things to curate into a box for many people of varying sizes; when I think accessories I think jewelry, belts, handbags and wallets, scarfs, hats, sunglasses.  I m also curious how many boxes they had since it went so fast maybe its very limited so they can pay attention to sizes and  personalizing the box (not holding my breath on that lol).  I will say its pretty crappy if those are the same items only because they were giving them away at coachella for free (I m assuming they were free, were those like gift bags or did guests need to buy them?)but then again wouldn't surprise me.  Fingers crossed its a fun one the box looks huge I m curious how many items they packed in there!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 19, 2015)

I agree. If they were giving the boxes away for free, they might not be so great. I too think fashion with clothes and shoes. Not makeup. But. I think someone pointed out a few of the higher end designers have gotten into makeup.

I really hope we have a great and generous box. Really something that has all of us looking at and trying something from existing and "emerging " designers. I really hope it's not $100 box, which I've donated the other $100. If you follow. Hard to describe.

With popsugar, and nearly all their boxes I've learned about all the products and repurchased, if not found other items and purchased.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 19, 2015)

Btw. A towel to me isn't fashion. It's home decor. Or coachella....


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 19, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> Btw. A towel to me isn't fashion. It's home decor. Or coachella....


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 20, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> Is this too much to ask?!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 20, 2015)

I noticed while looking the CFDA up that they have a big partnership with Swarovski so I wouldn't be surprised to see a jewelry item from them in there.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 20, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I noticed while looking the CFDA up that they have a big partnership with Swarovski so I wouldn't be surprised to see a jewelry item from them in there.


Oooooh that would be fun.  I hope this box ships super early I m so curious whats inside!


----------



## easteregg (Apr 22, 2015)

Were they handing out boxes to celebrities?  I've heard of awesome swag at events.  Wish they would give them to somebody like me that can't already afford that stuff. :bringiton:


----------



## MET (Apr 22, 2015)

Did this have a shipping date other than May?  I can't believe I paid $195.00 for blind items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 22, 2015)

I think they said shipping by May 15


----------



## MET (Apr 22, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I think they said shipping by May 15


Thanks!


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 25, 2015)

So it looks like Popsugar is running a giveaway of one the swag filled Henri Bendel backpacks from the Cabana Club event, so I take that as its not the same stuff as what is in this box but who knows.  I d love something  from Henri Bendel though! I really really hope these boxes start moving early why make us wait until May 15, that feels so far away lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 25, 2015)

I'd imagine that unless they have supplier issues they'll ship the boxes when they can.

One guess as to why they gave the later date: that resort box last year that shipped so far past the deadline for a lot of people. I'm guessing PS realized to have a later date and then give people the pleasant surprise of products arriving early, vs upsetting people who had planned on a box arriving by a particular time. 

So much more excited for this box--it's not that different in prices than the NM box but I had zero interest in theirs. I feel like this box will be nice and fashion-forward, plus it goes to a good cause. Would be great if the holiday box had a charity associated with it as well.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree. The shipping was really frustrating last year. Id rather a late ship date than one that is so wrong.


----------



## MET (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm not really good with surprises so I wish that there some activity on this box - a little teaser or something/anything   :wassatt:


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 28, 2015)

That's why we are supposed to dream up what we want in the box!


----------



## easteregg (Apr 28, 2015)

I love the dream idea.  I suppose that a Maserati won't fit though. LOL


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 28, 2015)

Nonsense! Keys fit


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 28, 2015)

I kid. I'm so ready for a spoiler too! I can't imagine waiting till they ship middle may only to arrive June. I think there is a fun level of anticipation and surprise with popsugar boxes for myself. But I also have a threshold of that makes any sense. I really enjoy spoilers and for me personally it doesn't take away from the box


----------



## Hectors Friend (Apr 28, 2015)

Buffy23 said:


> I'm not trying to reach to deeply into what they are putting out there. But I keep seeing that Henri Bendel back pack all over..and Popsugar just posted it on their Instagram. I wouldn't hate it...aside from that everything they are pushing on Instagram is very festival focused and not curated for the masses. I hope they release a spoiler. I'm a bit on the fence on this one. I'll probably bite because half of the money goes to CFDA.


I have that Henri Bendel bag and love it.  Seems like everyone is doing "festival" spreads.  Urban Decay just had one too.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 28, 2015)

Hectors Friend said:


> I have that Henri Bendel bag and love it. Seems like everyone is doing "festival" spreads. Urban Decay just had one too.


I had to look it up!

This one? Cute.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Apr 29, 2015)

I missed out on this box but I still can't wait to see what you guys get!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 29, 2015)

I saw a Coachella article in the Hollywood Reporter that mentioned Cynthia Vincent was at the ps and CFDA brunch, and saw this on cv's instagram:

https://instagram.com/p/1YyN0XHpfx/


----------



## MET (Apr 30, 2015)

I received confirmation from PS Customer Service that all boxes will ship by May 15th (needed confirmation since I will be travelling on the 20th).   I wonder if anyone will receive their box before the Summer LE box goes on sale on the 13th..


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 1, 2015)

I saw MAC cosmetics was at Coachella. Can we dream of MAC? Are they part of cfda?


----------



## BrierReviewer (May 1, 2015)

I'm sooo ready for spoilers on this one!


----------



## blank2aa (May 3, 2015)

This is getting ridiculous haha i'm starting to go crazy waiting for my box to ship!


----------



## mepe (May 6, 2015)

Ugh, I'm dying for this box to ship.  I cannot believe there haven't been ANY spoilers. I just checked my account and it says "processing"...is this a good sign or the same status it's been since I paid?


----------



## MET (May 6, 2015)

mepe said:


> Ugh, I'm dying for this box to ship.  I cannot believe there haven't been ANY spoilers. I just checked my account and it says "processing"...is this a good sign or the same status it's been since I paid?


I think it's been the same status since we ordered.  I am (borderline) stalking this thread... I recall that they had responded to someone on their FB page that they were keeping this box a secret.  Probably two extremes: a great box (pinkies crossed) or a horrible overinflated value box.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 6, 2015)

If they're smart they'll leak a good spoiler for this box right before the summer LE box goes on sale, so that people will want to buy.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 7, 2015)

If we get a book in this box I'm officially out for a while on all special editions. I think I'll enjoy my summer and falls but no more special editions like that Neiman Marcus box terrible for me anyway


----------



## Michelle Forbes (May 7, 2015)

The Summer Box goes on sale in 6 days and we don't have 1 spoiler for this CFDA box yet!  IDK if i'm going to buy the summer LE before I know if this box is bust or not.


----------



## DianeER (May 7, 2015)

I *think* my CFDA box hit FedEx this afternoon. I have 2 FedEx tracking numbers now coming from PopSugar, one yesterday (2.6 lbs) and one today (5.3 lbs) -- knowing what's in the May box, I'm going to guess the 2.6 is May and the 5.3 is CFDA. Soon!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 8, 2015)

Oh man, do I have regrets about not getting this one.  I CAN NOT WAIT to see what you guys get so I can live vicariously through you!!!


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (May 8, 2015)

A shipping label was created for my CDFA box.  Now it just needs to start moving!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## LabiosRojos (May 8, 2015)

Thank you! Same here. A shipping label was created from CA., no movement yet. Trying to patiently await its arrival.. lol


----------



## Teach22 (May 8, 2015)

Yippee I just got the tracking email for this box!  The weight is 5.3 lbs, coming from Gilroy CA no estimated delivery date listed yet.  Eeeek I m so excited fingers crossed this one comes fast! The wait is almost over ladies!!!


----------



## mepe (May 8, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Yippee I just got the tracking email for this box! The weight is 5.3 lbs, coming from Gilroy CA no estimated delivery date listed yet. Eeeek I m so excited fingers crossed this one comes fast!


Me too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teach22 (May 8, 2015)

mepe said:


> Me too!!!!!!!!!!


High five  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (May 8, 2015)

Well my CFDA box has been picked up BUT the estimated delivery date is May 20th :blink2:


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 8, 2015)

Can't wait to see what you guys get!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Teach22 (May 8, 2015)

MET said:


> Well my CFDA box has been picked up BUT the estimated delivery date is May 20th :blink2:


Mine now says Wed. 5/20 but hopefully that date moves up it usually does.  Fingers crossed we have them in our hands by the end of next week (pretty please)


----------



## Teach22 (May 8, 2015)

Any west-coasters with a much earlier delivery date?


----------



## DianeER (May 8, 2015)

[can't figure out how to delete my post, sorry]


----------



## naturalactions (May 9, 2015)

I'm on the West Coast and mine is on the move! The estimated date of arrival is Friday the 15th, but if past special edition shipping times hold true I should have it by Monday!!! Eekk! However I am never the first to get a box so it will probably be Tuesday, but I am guessing spoilers by Monday from someone!


----------



## Teach22 (May 9, 2015)

Boo my date pushed back to the 21st.. its moving in the wrong direction lol  Natural actions I hope you gets yours soon and can fill us in on the goodies.  Hope you love it!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 9, 2015)

West Coast. Mine says Friday too!


----------



## MET (May 9, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Boo my date pushed back to the 21st.. its moving in the wrong direction lol  Natural actions I hope you gets yours soon and can fill us in on the goodies.  Hope you love it!


Seems like our boxes are travelling together on the scenic route to their destinations.    Cannot wait for spoilers!


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 9, 2015)

I'm on vacation at the beach. The mobile site is annoying &amp; the "follow this topic" button won't work. But I'm dying for spoilers, so I'm leaving this open on my browser! What is wrong with me!!! AND I don't have tracking yet...


----------



## Christine Kim (May 9, 2015)

West coaster. FedEx says my box will arrive 5/18 but sometimes PS boxes show up earlier than expected.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 9, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> West Coast. Mine says Friday too!


Hold the phone. This Friday?Awesome if that's the case!!!


----------



## Teach22 (May 10, 2015)

Ok lets pass the wait by making some more guesses on brands and items in this box.  After seeing that Henri Bendel back pack I m really hoping there s something from this brand in the box.  They have some lovely bags and gorgeous jewelry that would be awesome to receive. Maybe some sunglasses are in here, lots of jewels please lol.  5 lbs is pretty heavy so I m betting there s a bag in here and not a clutch! I have a feeling there is going to be something from Swarvoski. Would be fun to see something Tory Burch in here, wouldn't mind some Michael Kors, Marc Jacobs, Trina Turk, or Rebecca Minkoff and I would love to be introduced to some fabulous new designers (or old ones I don't have experience with).   And I hate to say it but wouldn't surprise me to see that CFDA Designers of instagram book in here.  I really hope this box arrives to someone soon because the anticipation is too much lol I hope this box is filled with all sorts of fabulous!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 10, 2015)

Good idea!

I wouldn't mind the book bc it's only $20 retail which leaves a lot of room for nicer items.

I think it's likely that we get the Mara Hoffman beach towel, something from Swaroski, maybe a rollerball from one of the designers fragrances, some makeup or skincare from one of their lines, a bag or wallet, and a food item (but no idea what other than those cookies it could be...)


----------



## Teach22 (May 10, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Good idea!
> 
> I wouldn't mind the book bc it's only $20 retail which leaves a lot of room for nicer items.
> 
> I think it's likely that we get the Mara Hoffman beach towel, something from Swaroski, maybe a rollerball from one of the designers fragrances, some makeup or skincare from one of their lines, a bag or wallet, and a food item (but no idea what other than those cookies it could be...)


You know since we are getting a towel in the may box you are probably right about the towel (I just don't get how thats fashion lol).  It seems like the special edition boxes often have one item thats similar to an item in the latest month's box.  If there is makeup in this box I hope its the one of the Marc Jacobs eye palettes I really want to try one but I just can't spend almost $60 on 8 shadows lo or I would love to try the Jouer brandl.  I would be happy with a box full of lovely bags ha!


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 10, 2015)

You know what would be fashion oriented, summery and fit most people would be one of those large scarfs that you can wear as a cover up to a bathing suit, as a dress or a skirt.  I can't think what they're called right now but I've seen some beautiful ones.  Very versatile when you go to the beach, or on a cruise.


----------



## Teach22 (May 10, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> You know what would be fashion oriented, summery and fit most people would be one of those large scarfs that you can wear as a cover up to a bathing suit, as a dress or a skirt.  I can't think what they're called right now but I've seen some beautiful ones.  Very versatile when you go to the beach, or on a cruise.


A sarong?  That would be fun great idea!


----------



## MET (May 10, 2015)

Adding to the guesses for jewelry - Ale by Alessandra ... [SIZE=medium]http://www.baublebar.com/guest-bartender/ale-by-alessandra.html[/SIZE]

"The CFDA will host a fashion-forward brunch with online style network PopSugar and fashion designer Mara Hoffman as part of a three-day takeover of the Viceroy Hotel, with ShopStyle, that also includes a cocktail party with supermodel Alessandra Ambrosio to launch her new Ale by Alessandra for BaubleBar jewelry collection"


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 10, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> A sarong?  That would be fun great idea!


I was trying to think of a pareo but I think it's the same thing as a sarong.


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 10, 2015)

Home from the beach.  Following this topic (finally!).  Checked all email addresses and I DID get tracking!!  Says it should be here WEDNESDAY!!  But, it's usually early.  I'm so excited!!


----------



## tinysurprise (May 11, 2015)

I can't wait to see what's in the box so i can move on with my life. Seriously!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (May 11, 2015)

No movement on my box since Saturday, so I hope someone else gets theirs soon! Last night I was having dreams on what might be in this box...I need to know soon or I am going to be losing a lot of sleep tonight too!


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 11, 2015)

When I think of fashion today, hmmm. I think of wearable items or "style" items

I think of clothes, shoes, and accessories. On the flip side of being dreamy, I would love 10 gift cards for 10 designers so we can pick pieces for our specific sizes and possibly order more??? I do tend to research pop sugar items when there is spoilers. I certainly have repurchased many.

I would feel blessed to have a dvf print dress!

Marc Jacob sandals, Alessandra jewelry, sunglasses, hat, makeup


----------



## mepe (May 11, 2015)

My box is Out for delivery!!  Hopefully I will have it in my hands by around 3pm today.  This might just be my first spoiler free box.


----------



## naturalactions (May 11, 2015)

mepe said:


> My box is Out for delivery!!  Hopefully I will have it in my hands by around 3pm today.  This might just be my first spoiler free box.


Hooray!!  :mussical:


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 11, 2015)

Mine was just 20 mins away last night! I'm guessing I'll get it tomorrow at the latest. I can't wait for spoilers! I wonder if there will be any variations?


----------



## Michelle Forbes (May 11, 2015)

Mine is in New Mexico and I'm all the way in Mass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can't wait to see the spoilers you all post!


----------



## Michelle Forbes (May 11, 2015)

mepe said:


> My box is Out for delivery!!  Hopefully I will have it in my hands by around 3pm today.  This might just be my first spoiler free box.


Please share spoilers with us!!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 11, 2015)

mepe said:


> My box is Out for delivery!!  Hopefully I will have it in my hands by around 3pm today.  This might just be my first spoiler free box.


i LOVE spoiler free boxes. Unfortunately, mine is so far away that I will not hold out since it won't be here for about 4 more days.  If it was just a day or two I do try and hold out.  :/  Happy to hear you get the experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Julie Santos Ashton (May 11, 2015)

i can not WAIT to find out what is in this box. mine won't be here until the 20th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yetta2885 (May 11, 2015)

Refresh, refresh, refresh......


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 11, 2015)

Mine is out for delivery too! Eeeekk!


----------



## Julie Santos Ashton (May 11, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Mine is out for delivery too! Eeeekk!


what time does your mail come!?


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 11, 2015)

Delivery??? What? I'm so far behind!

Yippeeee!!!


----------



## LindaF (May 11, 2015)

someone posted a breakdown on MSA but I want photos!!


----------



## thetintiara (May 11, 2015)

That was me...having trouble with my phone storage or I would have posted photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(

maiyet poison dart earrings 395.00
anna sui lipstick $30 colors vary
marc by marc jacobs logo bangle $80 (runs small  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />()
milly nail polish set $36 3 colors
the woman I wanted to be by Diane von Furstenberg $28.
apolis+claire v. market bag $68.00 burlap with leather straps merci beau coup on front

I was disappointed that the major value was the stud earrings that are not all that impressive. Gold plated brass for $395.00?? I was really hoping for more balanced fashion…sunglasses…purse….something…


----------



## tinysurprise (May 11, 2015)

hm.......suprised by the big ticket item as not everyone has pierced ears.


----------



## Julie Santos Ashton (May 11, 2015)

yeah super disappointed as a non-pierced girl. might be one i just sell unopened.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BratzFan (May 11, 2015)

I hate this box :scared:   it's skimpy and the big ticket item isn't swoon-worthy.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 11, 2015)

Ugh noooo I don't have pierced ears.

Maybe I can swap if I get them. Hoping they listen to my profile.

The rest looks good. Love MJ and Anna Sui.

Editing to add: oh I spoke too soon. That market bag is awful. And the logo is wayyyyyy too obvious on the MJ bracelet.

Aaaaaand the earrings are the only thing listed on the card so I imagine we are all stuck with them.

I would have preferred to spend $200 on the $100 Rachel Zoe box with the cuff that id at least wear.


----------



## Saiza (May 11, 2015)

Wow so glad I didn't pull the trigger and get this box. It was too iffy without any spoilers, I don't like gold jewelry at all and wouldn't be happy with a book, lipstick and nail polish for $200. Popsugars LE boxes are always too hit and miss for me, hope those who bought it love it! I was expecting more fashion/clothing items.


----------



## LindaF (May 11, 2015)

pics now up on MSA!!


----------



## blank2aa (May 11, 2015)

Not a fan! Skipping the summer leisure box for sure now!


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 11, 2015)

What is msa?


----------



## blank2aa (May 11, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> What is msa?


Mysubscriptionaddiction
It's a website full of subscription box reviews it's awesome!


----------



## BratzFan (May 11, 2015)

btw the earrings are only valued at $295. actually, I'm going to keep the earrings, book, and shopper. I absolutely hate the logo bangle. it really pisses me off LOL


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for posting the contents.  I am soooo disappointed, though.  I don't have pierced ears; even if I did, I'd be disappointed.  I don't even like the look of the earrings (I googled them).  A book?  Market bag? Lipstick?  Nail polish?  I don't like a single item.  I've received tons of all of those in monthly boxes (except the book-and I read books on my kindle these days).  Nothing special at all.  I usually LOVE my monthly popsugar box.  I've at least liked all of the special edition boxes.  This box is more of a loser than the 2014 Neiman Marcus box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 11, 2015)

Here is a link to the earrings if you want to see a better pic.

https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/371194

My problem with them is that you can buy knockoffs for super cheap, I wish they were more unique.  I'm still a little sad I missed this box though.  I really like the MJ bangles.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 11, 2015)

yikes. :/


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 11, 2015)

Oh that's right. Msa. Ok thanks


----------



## Meghan Coulter (May 11, 2015)

i wonder why msa deleted my comment posting the earring were cheaper on the maiyet website?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 11, 2015)

Meghan Coulter said:


> i wonder why msa deleted my comment posting the earring were cheaper on the maiyet website?


Link?  I only saw them on net-a-porter.

Edit:  never mind, I see them on maiyet.  It looks like the net-a-porter ones are SLIGHTLY different (not $100 different, but different). Staring REALLY closely at the spoiler pics, the ones in the box seem to match the maiyet ones, not the net-a-porter ones.  HMMM....


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 11, 2015)

Dodged a bullet (or a dart) on this one.  Sorry to those who bit the bullet and are disappointed.    :couch:


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 11, 2015)

Meghan Coulter said:


> i wonder why msa deleted my comment posting the earring were cheaper on the maiyet website?


i see something on the site where it shows someone said that.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 11, 2015)

Wait, what? Is that seriously the box? Oh PS!

I didn't get the box but, I would've been a little let down if I did, honestly.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 11, 2015)

Predicting that this thread might come in handy for those of you who got the box and don't have pierced ears...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136402-popsugar-trades/


----------



## mepe (May 11, 2015)

Without having the items in hand I think I'm a little disappointed.  I like the earrings, the market tote and the book.  I wish the nail polish were more interesting colors and the lipstick was an entirely different item.  I like MJ but hate wearing a logo so I'm on the cuff (haha) with the bracelet. This would meet my expectations for a $100 box but maybe not the $212 I spent. 

I'm actually really missing that beach towel now.  I think what the box is missing is something fun.


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 11, 2015)

Also, this box sold out super fast.  I'm guessing they didn't have that many of them.  So, I felt even more like it was going to super awesome, and, now even more let down.  

I cannot find Milly nailpolish online.  Does anyone have a link?  Not only do I not have pierced ears, I am allergic to a lot of nailpolish brands.  

I agree, I would not be so upset if I paid $100 for this box.  

Plus, as someone on MSA pointed out, if the earrings are 295, not 395, the value of the box is 510.  I am pretty certain PS said it would be 600+ dollars worth of items.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 11, 2015)

I'm going to tear out all the pages of the book and wear it as a dvf dress. So there. Fashion

Just kidding.

Dunno about the box. Nothing worse than getting items you physically cannot use/eat/wear.

If the bracelet runs small it won't fit me. Thanks for sharing your box though. Really nice to put that effort.

Mixed feelings. Need to see more details I think.


----------



## Meghan Coulter (May 11, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> i see something on the site where it shows someone said that.


Not mine.  

I linked to here. 

http://maiyet.com/shop/poison-dart-stud-earrings--gold

Which shows them at 295.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 11, 2015)

Is brass what turns our skin green? What metal does that?


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 11, 2015)

Meghan Coulter said:


> Not mine.
> 
> I linked to here.
> 
> ...


I see them on a number of sites for 295....and this site has them for 247.  

http://eshop.club21global.com/sg-en/poison-dart-stud-earring/2233003b/


----------



## Teach22 (May 11, 2015)

Hmmm this is interesting not at all what I was expecting.  I ll hold off judgement till its in my hands but I m really surprised they had one item have so much of the value, just think of what a lovely 300+ bag that could have been oh well.  In eyes it was a $100 box and then a donation to charity ya.  I think we should put together a box though because ladies we came up with some amazing ideas, I was so excited for some of those things lol.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 11, 2015)

I think I might be in the minority, but I love this box! I am surprised that earrings are the big ticket item because many people can't wear them, but for me I am excited. I have extremely sensitive ears &amp; can't wear most earrings. The only ones I can wear for longer than a few hours are very expensive so I just don't have many. I adore the MJ bangle &amp; I'm a huge Clare V. addict, so I love the bag for travel or shopping or just to keep in my auto for organizing summer essentials, like extra waters &amp; sunscreen. Madewell always has bags like this &amp; I've been wanting to pick one up, but they are spendy. The lipstick is a brand I've seen a lot &amp; have been wanting to try &amp; the packaging is beautiful! I'll be gifting the book to my friend who is a big DVF fan &amp; she's a librarian &amp; pretty much obsessed with books haha. I was hoping to have more items to swap, but I'm afraid I might only be able to part with the polish. I might try to swap the earrings for something on my wish list, but I want to see them first probably &amp; if I end up keeping them, I'm happy. If I go shopping with my girlfriends &amp; end up blowing $200, I usually don't end up coming home with stuff this nice. Just my opinion. Over all, I love it!


----------



## Teach22 (May 11, 2015)

I have to say too I like the free swag bag they gave out at that event ALOT better than this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 11, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> Is brass what turns our skin green? What metal does that?


It's usually copper but other metals can do it too if you are allergic. Nickel can me problematic too for many.


----------



## kmkm012 (May 11, 2015)

I'm hoping they'll send an alternate piece of jewelry to those of us who marked that we don't have pierced ears (in our preferences)... hopefully?


----------



## Stacy Hammond (May 11, 2015)

That is a good point!!  I can not wear earrings and checked 'no' in my preferences - I wonder if they took that into consideration for this box?  I am almost excited again!  Anyone get the box who does not have pierced ears?


----------



## Teach22 (May 11, 2015)

i doubt they send a different piece of jewelry this was Popsugar's response when someone asked if the cool variation in the makeup set from the Resort box would also be sent (warm vs cool is also a question in the profile) :

we'll be offering the colors listed in our photo. Just to clarify, the preferences aren't used to customize boxes, but rather to get an understanding of what our subscribers like

Bummer.


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 11, 2015)

I wish I still didn't know what is in the box.  I hope these items trade well.


----------



## kmkm012 (May 11, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> i doubt they send a different piece of jewelry this was Popsugar's response when someone asked if the cool variation in the makeup set from the Resort box would also be sent (warm vs cool is also a question in the profile) :
> 
> we'll be offering the colors listed in our photo. Just to clarify, the preferences aren't used to customize boxes, but rather to get an understanding of what our subscribers like
> 
> Bummer.


That's too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BratzFan (May 11, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> I wish I still didn't know what is in the box.  I hope these items trade well.


I have a feeling this items won't trade well. I cannot imagine getting more than $50 for the earrings on Ebay, so I'm just going to keep them--I hope I love them in person! I'm actually lucky, I like small gold pieces and have pierced ears. I prefer these earrings to "statement" jewelry, but it would've been fun to receive a wild piece

I was really expecting more items, each in the $50-100 range.


----------



## jackieee (May 11, 2015)

Glad spoilers are up...glad I didn't buy it. I just think PS consistently misses the mark with their $200 boxes. I may still get the Summer box, as I typically like the $100 boxes.

That Market bag is super cute, and I'd love some new lipstick, but both of those definitely wouldn't have been worth it to me. I hate, hate, hate products with logos plastered on them (other than like a Nike swoosh on a shirt or something), so I would've been pissed about the MJ bangle. 

That being said, I hope the people who bought it like it or can at least sell/swap things they don't like.


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 11, 2015)

Isn't this the box that might have cookies in it?  I don't like anything else in the box.  Maybe I'll be lucky (ha!) and get cookies.


----------



## Teach22 (May 11, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> I wish I still didn't know what is in the box.  I hope these items trade well.


Sorry charlie I think the cookies are in the reg. May box for a few lucky people.


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 11, 2015)

OMG, I just saw the box on Ebay.  I didn't realize that only 1 bangle would come from Marc Jacobs.  I thought it was a set of 3.  I don't know how much more disappointed I can get.


----------



## jkru (May 11, 2015)

You hear that thunk, thunk, thunk?? If so, don't worry it's just me hitting my head against the desk for allowing myself to buy in to that illusion description. Fashion? Really?? Please tell me how ANY of these are fashion items?

If it had been described as a media, jewelry, beauty box I would have never bought it for that price. NM box (thunk), CFDA box (thunk)....


----------



## Teach22 (May 11, 2015)

jkru said:


> You hear that thunk, thunk, thunk?? If so, don't worry it's just me hitting my head against the desk for allowing myself to buy in to that illusion description. Fashion? Really?? Please tell me how ANY of these are fashion items?
> 
> If it had been described as a media, jewelry, beauty box I would have never bought it for that price. NM box (thunk), CFDA box (thunk)....


LOL Aww don't hurt yourself.  It seems like they are going with the if a fashion designer created it it must be fashion line of thinking.  I guess we are lucky there aren't any fashion designers creating toliets and tires lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 11, 2015)

jkru said:


> You hear that thunk, thunk, thunk?? If so, don't worry it's just me hitting my head against the desk for allowing myself to buy in to that illusion description. Fashion? Really?? Please tell me how ANY of these are fashion items?
> 
> If it had been described as a media, jewelry, beauty box I would have never bought it for that price. NM box (thunk), CFDA box (thunk)....


you're not the only one.  NM (blah).  This one (blah).  Only because of the price points.  If it was $100 box, it would be worth it.  Not at those prices though :/


----------



## mepe (May 11, 2015)

Okay, my box is here and my perception hasn't changed much... 

*Highlights*:

Earrings - In person these are super lux (love the packaging) and Maiyet seems to be a great up-and-comping brand.This is the type of product I was expecting from CFDAxPOPSUGAR.



Spoiler








Bag - This is a cool practical market bag with a great cause. I love Clare V. and am very happy it's not a blue clutch. I think this will get lots of use but is it really fashion?



Spoiler







*Meh*

Book - Looking forward to reading DvF but a signed book would have made it so special (and I feel like other subs may have gone that extra step).

Lipstick - I've actually always wanted to try Anna Sui make-up just because her packaging is so darn cute. I received color 700 which might actually work for me.



Spoiler







*Disappointments*

MJ bracelet - This item just doesn't seem special or worthy of CFDA.  Especially if it is truly past season and currently being offered at TJ Maxx.  Mine is the gunmetal color and labeled a M/L but I'm afraid if I slip over my hand it won't come back off.

Nail Polish - I think many of us subbers are over-saturated with polish and these really aren't adding anything special to my collection.



Spoiler







Overall, I think I'm moderately happy but Popsugar definitely could have done better. A colorful scarf or even that beach towel from the pool party (instead of the nail polish or bracelet) would have really livened up the the box.


----------



## LabiosRojos (May 11, 2015)

Had such high hopes for this box. Don't think is terrible, but it could have been so much better. The curation is missing that je ne sais quoi that I think we were all waiting for...


----------



## Teach22 (May 11, 2015)

Ummm pop sugar just posted this on Facebook in response to someone asking about the price discrepancy of the earrings 

 the price of the earrings in our CFDA POPSUGAR Must Have box is indeed $395. There was initially an error on the vendor's website which is now corrected. 

http://maiyet.com/shop/poison-dart-stud-earrings--gold
We appreciate your detailed feedback in both of your posts and it has all been passed along to the rest of our team for future improvements. Please don't hesitate to reach out to our Customer Support should you have any additional comments.

Thoughts?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 11, 2015)

lol because the person who makes the product has no idea what to charge for it on their site? Yeah I don't think so.

Now that I see pics on the apolis site all I can think about is how much the bag looks like a trader joes bag. I will be extremely fancy with my $68 trader joes bag.


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 11, 2015)

I feel completely burned. I'm not home yet to see everything in person, but this is beyond disappointing. I agree with LabiosRojos, it's missing something special. I'm done with PSMH limited editions. Here's hoping Rachel Zoe &amp; the MSA/Kloverbox collab are truly special.


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 11, 2015)

Super disappointed in Popsugar. Instead of trying to remedy the situation, seems they asked the designer to up the price on the site. That's unethical. I saw them at the 295 price on multiple sites. and it's not even like they were listed regularly 395, on sale for 295.

Plus, like everything else in this box seems to be, not a new item this season. So, they've been selling at 100 less than they're supposed to for a year or so? I don't believe that for a minute.


----------



## MET (May 11, 2015)

jkru said:


> You hear that thunk, thunk, thunk?? If so, don't worry it's just me hitting my head against the desk for allowing myself to buy in to that illusion description. Fashion? Really?? Please tell me how ANY of these are fashion items?
> 
> If it had been described as a media, jewelry, beauty box I would have never bought it for that price. NM box (thunk), CFDA box (thunk)....


LOL!   Yep, I let the little red devil on my shoulder win despite the little angel reminding me of the dreaded overvalued NM box ....


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 11, 2015)

I didn't get this box, but I love the tote and would've enjoyed the book, polish and lipstick (if neutral). Not for $200 though... My ears aren't pierced and I don't like prominent logos. 

Switch out the earrings for a fancy snack and it would be a perfect $100 box.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 11, 2015)

I was just adding up what I've spent at PS over the years and it's more than $1000, including my sub and multiple LE boxes. I will definitely complain to them bc I'm a loyal customer and would have kept buying boxes of not for this. There is no way I should be more excited for a monthly box than for an LE box that's five times the cost. And yet at least I can eat the taffy and wear the necklace!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 11, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> I didn't get this box, but I love the tote and would've enjoyed the book, polish and lipstick (if neutral). Not for $200 though... My ears aren't pierced and I don't like prominent logos.
> 
> Switch out the earrings for a fancy snack and it would be a perfect $100 box.


I'd normally agree with you but there really isn't a theme like there is in the $100 boxes, like the resort box, holiday box, etc. This feels like a random collection of items.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 11, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I'd normally agree with you but there really isn't a theme like there is in the $100 boxes, like the resort box, holiday box, etc. This feels like a random collection of items.


Clearly the theme is 'chore day'. You paint your nails, apply lipstick, put on your earrings and bracelet, and then go to the supermarket and laundromat. You can read the book during the rinse cycle, with your market bag of groceries by your side.


----------



## Teach22 (May 11, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I'd normally agree with you but there really isn't a theme like there is in the $100 boxes, like the resort box, holiday box, etc. This feels like a random collection of items.


Oh come on nail polish, burlap bag (aka fancy trader joe's bag lol), and book- the theme is fashion duh!


----------



## tinysurprise (May 11, 2015)

If there had been a leather bag instead, it would have been much better. Burlap just seems so cheap and unfashionable at this price point.


----------



## DianeER (May 11, 2015)

I'm not even going to open mine. I'm going to offer it at a deep discount if you know anyone who might want the whole thing, unopened.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 11, 2015)

I just got my box. I already have a signed copy of the book so that was a bummer. I knew there would be something DVF but thought, for some crazy reason like maybe the name of the box, that it would be a fashion item. The burlap bag is cute but cheap, kinda like something you would get free at cosmetics bonus day at Neiman Marcus. The MJ bracelet is not something I would ever buy, and I like MJ jewelry. It has an $88 price tag inside but there's no way this didn't go down to $35 or so on Hautelook.

The only think I like are the earrings but no way are they a $400 pair. I wouldn't pay $100 for them.

It feels like Popsugar just asked designers for freebies they had lying around. I guess I should have expected this but somehow I thought they'd put in a little more effort to make this high end or at least fashionable. It's really neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think this is it for me with Popsugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 11, 2015)

Still waiting to see my box in person. But y'all know i do NOT want a book about fashion. I love books. But my expectation was truly wearable items, items that fit, actually wear.

Next. I think you guys make an incredible point. Can you imagine a $300 pocket book over those earrings? Hello large size Marc Jacobs pocket book! I'd be in heaven. Oh well. Tough LE.


----------



## Teach22 (May 11, 2015)

More popsugar responses about the price of the earrings  Hi , we reached out to them once our customers noted the price discrepancy. The price noted on our pamphlet is the correct price that is now listed on their website. This was not, in anyway, to increase the value we noted earlier. This was an error that has now been corrected.

Hi , please be assured that their pricing was an error. It was not swayed by responses from our subscribers. Our Customer Support would be more than happy to address any additional concerns you may have.

Oye, this is my question on the topic :how long were those earrings listed on the website?  I mean if they were just added I can see it being a typo those things happen but if they ve been up there for awhile and selling them at that price I find that a major mistake to miss.  But hey nobody is perfect could happen I guess.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 11, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I just got my box. I already have a signed copy of the book so that was a bummer. I knew there would be something DVF but thought, for some crazy reason like maybe the name of the box, that it would be a fashion item. The burlap bag is cute but cheap, kinda like something you would get free at cosmetics bonus day at Neiman Marcus. The MJ bracelet is not something I would ever buy, and I like MJ jewelry. It has an $88 price tag inside but there's no way this didn't go down to $35 or so on Hautelook.
> 
> The only think I like are the earrings but no way are they a $400 pair. I wouldn't pay $100 for them.
> 
> ...


Has anyone fit into the MJ bracelet? You might be onto something. These were intended to be thrown out or seriously discounted because they were a children size???? Now I just sound bitter. I'm not. Just was wishing for a home run


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 11, 2015)

I fit into it barely, but it's not cute.

Also: burlap bag doesn't have a shoulder strap and the handles are so short you can only barely grab them. I kinda think all these items had some kind of defect/overstock and that's how we got them.


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 11, 2015)

I will say this in favor of the curation.  At least there is no food item.  I feel just like a model now!


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 11, 2015)

If these were intended for outlet or defective I almost wish we would have gotten some more "emerging designers"

Quality, functional, beautiful stylish pieces that add to our everyday wardrobe that would have been a treat to us. Was that too high of an expectation? I crack myself up.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 11, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> I will say this in favor of the curation. At least there is no food item. I feel just like a model now!


I think you meant to say...


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 11, 2015)

Forgot to mention that this was the color of lipstick I received....


----------



## mepe (May 11, 2015)

Although I would have preferred a bag with more fashion sensibilities, I really do like this bag and it seems to be very well made.  It's like a heavy duty grocery bag - I think I will make it my very fancy designer bag for recycling.


----------



## DianeER (May 11, 2015)

I've just cancelled my PSMH subscription. I don't feel like dealing with them anymore, I feel betrayed, honestly. I know it's silly but I'm done.


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 11, 2015)

Are the earrings real poison darts? Maybe that's why they are so expensive.

If I did have pierced ears, I'd be afraid to put anything called poison dart in them!


----------



## MET (May 11, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I've just cancelled my PSMH subscription. I don't feel like dealing with them anymore, I feel betrayed, honestly. I know it's silly but I'm done.


Not too silly really.  I'm pretty close myself and will probably cancel over the weekend AND for sure will not go near any more LE boxes.   I'm sure the next one will be great too but enough is enough. 

I really did throw away $195 on a mixed bag of (insert adjective) - it also looks like most of us could have purchased the fashionable equivalent of this box at our local Marshalls/TJM store for a 1/3 of the price.  

** fixed 2 typos :blush2:


----------



## Weebs (May 11, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> The MJ bracelet is not something I would ever buy, and I like MJ jewelry. It has an $88 price tag inside but there's no way this didn't go down to $35 or so on Hautelook.


Funny... it WAS on Hautelook today for $42.97.

 https://www.hautelook.com/events/82309/products/1234328?color=ROSE+GOLD


----------



## MET (May 11, 2015)

My box is still scheduled for delivery on May 21st --- is it wrong to pray to the Delivery Gods that they loose my box (just this once).


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 11, 2015)

Weebs said:


> Funny... it WAS on Hautelook today for $42.97.
> 
> https://www.hautelook.com/events/82309/products/1234328?color=ROSE+GOLD


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 11, 2015)

Colleen1212 said:


> Are the earrings real poison darts? Maybe that's why they are so expensive.
> 
> If I did have pierced ears, I'd be afraid to put anything called poison dart in them!


Of course they are real poison darts. You gotta refill them. Duh. That's how they make their money

Jk


----------



## Weebs (May 11, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Sorry to complain so much. I do like the earrings. I just feel like for $200, this is a major rip-off. Popsugar used to be such a good value. Not sure what happened.


No worries about complaining... I was going to buy this box myself and it was sold out before I had a chance to take a break at work to buy it.  I was sad and hoping this box was going to full of good fashion items and such.  Honestly, I'm SUPER happy I didn't waste my $$ on it.  It's horrible.  :/


----------



## feisty1 (May 11, 2015)

I honestly would have preferred the coachella swag bag over this one.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 11, 2015)

MET said:


> Not too silly really. I'm pretty close myself and will probably cancel over the weekend AND for sure will not go near any more LE boxes. I'm sure the next one will be great too but enough is enough.
> 
> I really did throw away $195 on a mixed bag of (insert adjective) - it also looks like most of us could have purchased the fashionable equivalent of this box at our local Marshalls/TJM store for a 1/3 of the price.
> 
> ** fixed 2 typos :blush2:


I love some of the surprise element. Some of the curation. And yeah, thinking ps has an access we don't.

Can't help but to connect with comment of tjmaxx and making a serious haul for $200.


----------



## mepe (May 11, 2015)

I have to agree that it's pretty insulting for not only PS but the CFDA to send past season items currently being offered at discount stores/cites in their FASHION box...like we wouldn't know.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 11, 2015)

I'm personally a little shocked the earring designer changed their price today (assuming under the pressure from PS).  It was listed at $295 earlier today -


----------



## thetintiara (May 11, 2015)

They just responded to my letter of complaint with this, and note the comment about the FAQ's was because I mentioned disputing it with my credit card.....

Thank you so much for reaching out. We apologize for the confusion. The retail price of the earrings inside the CFDA POPSUGAR Must Have box is indeed $395. The error on the vendor's website has been corrected: http://maiyet.com/shop/poison-dart-stud-earrings--gold
Unfortunately, as noted on our FAQs, which were all agreed upon at the time of purchase, all purchases are non-refundable.
Our team and all of the vendors’ teams worked really hard on curating items that we know people would enjoy, but it looks like we missed the mark with you. Would you mind providing some specific items that you did not enjoy and perhaps a few items you would have rather received? We really appreciate you taking the time to help us improve our product and we hope you will give us another chance to wow you!


----------



## mepe (May 11, 2015)

Standard Popsugar response seems like all that are going to give.


----------



## pbpink (May 12, 2015)

pbpink said:


> yes, I believe a Mara Hoffman towel is in there and also I saw a burlap styled tote that said LA on it so it seemed like something PS would send but can't remember the designer but not sure it's in box either, if I find I'll post back!!
> 
> I can't see link posted but is it a MH towel?


i can not believe mara hoffman did not send ANYTHING! INSANE! 

old post above, i am 100% sure, I saw this bag somewhere last month - wish i was correct on MH and not the burlap part, ugh!

i do like the earrings and even the tote, just so not worth the cost - i tried to buy it the day it sold and as i was about to buy it sold out right in front of my eyes!

for those that want to return box, i had a thought to just deal w/PS and pretend you are clueless about anything in box and send them an email saying you meant to purchase a monthly box and realized they sent you a limited edition! i would NEVER ever say to fib but PS blatantly lied big time about those earrings clearly! if you used amex, they will help with any returns but i think you may have to send it to them at your own cost (i think it depends on how long you have been customer + such) and they will credit back the amount so perhaps a dispute would be easier....

btw, did marc by marc jacobs go out of business? does he still have marc jacobs bag + such? 

what do y'all think would be a price that people would/could sell this box at? any chance under what they paid? i emailed 2 girls from MSA to see about buying it mainly for earrings/tote and i just put it in their court as i don't want to low ball anyone ever but I also would not buy for full price! if you guys have any thoughts, please let me know!


----------



## Sadejane (May 12, 2015)

pbpink said:


> i can not believe mara hoffman did not send ANYTHING! INSANE!
> 
> old post above, i am 100% sure, I saw this bag somewhere last month - wish i was correct on MH and not the burlap part, ugh!
> 
> ...


I saw the comment about Marc by Marc Jacobs so I had to go and Google it. . .apparently, they are folding this brand into the rest of the company. I don't know what that means exactly, but he said that he believes in all sorts of price points from a designer.  I guess maybe he'll be just producing Marc Jacobs branded items but some will be more affordable. . . weird.   People seem to love the Marc by Marc Jacobs line, so I thought that was an interesting choice.

The box was sold out before I had a chance to buy one. I think what bothers me so much is how hyped Popsugar was with Coachella and how designers throw so much swag at bloggers and D list celebrities.  Yet people who spent $200 for a box end up with a bunch of random stuff, some from past seasons.  

The only chance people have at getting their money back is to prove Popsugar was dishonest about the value and then make a case with their credit card company.   I can't believe that PS hasn't learned from past mistakes. . . and oh yeah, it's no wonder they didn't put out spoilers because they didn't have anything exciting to show.  It's also shady that they made the designer change the price of the earrings today after people started questioning them.  

I've been liking the monthly boxes, but I'm done with the limited edition boxes because of stuff like this.


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (May 12, 2015)

Meghan Coulter said:


> i wonder why msa deleted my comment posting the earring were cheaper on the maiyet website?


My post, which was positive, got deleted too...


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (May 12, 2015)

I know the everyone is disappointed but is it weird I actually am digging this box? I just had a baby so all I can wear is stud earrings and we have a plastic bag ban on maui so this market bag will come in handy every freakin day plus I really want to read that book. There are so many people in fashion who are not interesting to me but Diane Von Furstenberg has been around for 30+ years so she has to be doing something right and who could she possibly want to be but herself!
But the only thing I found that is shady is that the nailpolish is NOWHERE to be found on the internet!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 12, 2015)

It's good that there are people who like the box so don't feel bad about it.

I agree with you about the nail polish--they might have just thrown their badge on something that cost $1 to make.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 12, 2015)

pbpink said:


> for those that want to return box, i had a thought to just deal w/PS and pretend you are clueless about anything in box and send them an email saying you meant to purchase a monthly box and realized they sent you a limited edition! i would NEVER ever say to fib but PS blatantly lied big time about those earrings clearly! if you used amex, they will help with any returns but i think you may have to send it to them at your own cost (i think it depends on how long you have been customer + such) and they will credit back the amount so perhaps a dispute would be easier....


Please don't do this, you guys.  I felt absolutely sick to my stomach after I saw the NM spoilers because it was A LOT of money for something that I felt completely missed the mark.  But that was a risk that I took when I signed up for a random box of stuff at a ridiculous price point.  Not every box is going to be a winner, and we KNOW that based on past PSMH experience.  But lying to the company will only hurt us in the long run - run up the cost of the boxes, or force them to change rules in a way that harms us.  Just look at what happened to quarterly after everyone mass returned the NG box (and that WAS within their policies!!!)

If you hate the box, try to sell it.  It's still $500+ worth of cute stuff, and there were lots of us who waffled too long and didn't get one.  Email PSMH and tell them WHY you hate it so they can make the next box better.  And if we as a community didn't hit purchase the second every single box went on sale, maybe we would get spoilers and could make more informed decisions.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

That's true. I do sign up for the curation and surprise element. There has been other good and bad boxes.

I don't mind past season items. If it's classic or fashion then it's simply a matter of preference. It is goofy about the price listed versus actual. I'm not returning or selling mine. Just give it away if bangle doesn't fit. I have pierced ears

Bummer some items are not wearable for some. Has anyone gotten a variation? For instance clip on earrings? Size of MJ bangle?

I still love we can share and chat and recommend and urge each other. It makes the makeup talk so fun


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

Btw. What happened w the NG box that we don't want happening to popsugar??


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 12, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> Btw. What happened w the NG box that we don't want happening to popsugar??


Oh, man, that one was a mess.  Quarterly used to actually let you return boxes if you weren't happy with them, which was a really great policy that is pretty unique in sub box land.  But as soon as spoilers came out for the winter box, everyone decided they hated it sight unseen and TONS of people returned them.  Since then, quarterly got rid of the return policy for all boxes (not just the NG one) and changed a few other minor rules, dumped a bunch of curators (not NG, surprisingly), and jacked up the prices on their boxes by $5 or $10.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 12, 2015)

Compare this box to the Rachel Zoe box - many similar elements (almost as if PS tried to copy) and almost the same number/type of items, but the Rachel Zoe box was SO much better. But this box was twice as expensive! Not cool.


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 12, 2015)

Speaking of the NG box, those hair pins definitely sell on ebay for 15 dollars.  They don't have the masterpeace name, but I saw my exact same barrette on there, and a few others that look just like ones folks have posted pics of.

This got me thinking about how upset I would have been if quarterly/NG had listed a high value on the barrette.   

What would still be different is I liked the NG hair box, really liked the barrette.  I don't like those earrings or anything else in this box.  Maybe the bag will be cute in person (I don't like using anything with sayings/logos printed on them, though), and the lipstick will be a shade I can wear.  Still wouldn't be worth 195 dollars to me.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (May 12, 2015)

What's the NG box?


----------



## Geek2 (May 12, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> What's the NG box?


Nina Garcia box from Quarterly Co


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 12, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> It's good that there are people who like the box so don't feel bad about it.
> 
> I agree with you about the nail polish--they might have just thrown their badge on something that cost $1 to make.


Nah, Milly is a legit brand:

http://www.milly.com/about/

I'm thinking that maybe they have never done nail polish before and we are their test market? 

Edit: Oh, I see what you mean, you are saying it's cheapo nail polish with a Milly logo.  That I can't be sure about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

So milly is our emerging designer!?


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (May 12, 2015)

I know but its odd I cant even find the polish on the Milly website! Its just a little odd added to the other oddities of the box. BTW Wisconsin Gal, you are hilarious!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 12, 2015)

Mailbox Junkie said:


> I know the everyone is disappointed but is it weird I actually am digging this box? I just had a baby so all I can wear is stud earrings and we have a plastic bag ban on maui so this market bag will come in handy every freakin day plus I really want to read that book. There are so many people in fashion who are not interesting to me but Diane Von Furstenberg has been around for 30+ years so she has to be doing something right and who could she possibly want to be but herself!
> 
> But the only thing I found that is shady is that the nailpolish is NOWHERE to be found on the internet!


if it was a $100, then yes, I would be thrilled!  not at $200.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (May 12, 2015)

Reija said:


> Nina Garcia box from Quarterly Co


Thanks! I was so confused.  :lol:


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 12, 2015)

I was feeling pretty burned after I bought TWO Neiman Marcus boxes (then NM offered it at $50 off before we even received our boxes). PS did nothing.  Now I am left with that same feeling.  Obviously, if this box was $100, I wouldn't feel like this. But at $200 I just feel duped again.  I'm totally for the risk of mystery boxes, but there's something about the deception of pricing on thsi (and old inventory being sold as a "must have" like it's new) - that doesn't feel right.  At this point, think will pass on the summer box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 12, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I was feeling pretty burned after I bought TWO Neiman Marcus boxes (then NM offered it at $50 off before we even received our boxes). PS did nothing.  Now I am left with that same feeling.  Obviously, if this box was $100, I wouldn't feel like this. But at $200 I just feel duped again.  I'm totally for the risk of mystery boxes, but there's something about the deception of pricing on thsi (and old inventory being sold as a "must have" like it's new) - that doesn't feel right.  At this point, think will pass on the summer box.


 YOu could have returned the Neiman box to the store.  My friend did that.  They gladly took it back and issued a store credit even though the box was purchased from popsugar.   I feel personally if I buy a box and I don't like it that is what I signed up for the mystery.    I have gifted to people many things I didn't want from boxes . I think its awesome to have a pile of gifts waiting when I need one.    I didn't sign up for this box due to no spoiler. I figured and was right that if there was no spoiler maybe there was nothing they felt was spectacular.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 12, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> YOu could have returned the Neiman box to the store.  My friend did that.  They gladly took it back and issued a store credit even though the box was purchased from popsugar.   I feel personally if I buy a box and I don't like it that is what I signed up for the mystery.    I have gifted to people many things I didn't want from boxes . I think its awesome to have a pile of gifts waiting when I need one.    I didn't sign up for this box due to no spoiler. I figured and was right that if there was no spoiler maybe there was nothing they felt was spectacular.


yeah, i wouldn't do that. it's my mistake for buying - no reason to put in on NM.  and I have TONS of gifts - trust me, too many.    this $200 price point (and deception around value) is what isn't sticking well.  And as I mentioned, I am all for mystery boxes.  Again, my mistake for falling for it.  I am keeping it (and not going through such backdoor tactics).  But this summer box isn't going to be something that I will immediately jump at (as I have for all the other ones over the past 2.5 years).


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 12, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> yeah, i wouldn't do that. it's my mistake for buying - no reason to put in on NM.  and I have TONS of gifts - trust me, too many.    this $200 price point (and deception around value) is what isn't sticking well.  And as I mentioned, I am all for mystery boxes.  Again, my mistake for falling for it.  I am keeping it (and not going through such backdoor tactics).  But this summer box isn't going to be something that I will immediately jump at (as I have for all the other ones over the past 2.5 years).


 It was actually a customer service rep from popsugar who emailed my friend when she asked if they would take returns  who said she could bring it back to neimans.  Nothing sneaky  done she is a very honest person


----------



## nicepenguins (May 12, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Nah, Milly is a legit brand:
> 
> http://www.milly.com/about/
> 
> ...


Yes, that's what I meant. I really like Milly's designs, but with no nail polish or products like that in their line, that raises a red flag for me in terms of quality control.

Even though I am annoyed with the earrings for several reasons (overinflating the value of the box, don't wear pierced ears, etc), at least that company gave a product that is from their current line and that represents their brand. MJ gave an old bracelet, Milly gave a product they don't make, DVF sent a book, Clare V. mostly does leather goods and sent a burlap bag, etc. So weird.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 12, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> It was actually a customer service rep from popsugar who emailed my friend when she asked if they would take returns  who said she could bring it back to neimans.  Nothing sneaky  done she is a very honest person


interesting - they didnt offer that to everyone who inquired.  I still wouldn't leave it on them (and don't have NM in the area so would have to mail anyways).  regardless, it is on me for taking the risk. just wish PS would be more upfront about sales and pricing and not send old inventory for "must have" boxes.


----------



## Kristi Wisbey (May 12, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Yes, that's what I meant. I really like Milly's designs, but with no nail polish or products like that in their line, that raises a red flag for me in terms of quality control.
> 
> Even though I am annoyed with the earrings for several reasons (overinflating the value of the box, don't wear pierced ears, etc), at least that company gave a product that is from their current line and that represents their brand. MJ gave an old bracelet, Milly gave a product they don't make, DVF sent a book, Clare V. mostly does leather goods and sent a burlap bag, etc. So weird.


This reasoning makes me wonder if disputing the charge will be successful - I think the box was not at all what it was made out to be.  Nevermind that the value isn't as promised.


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (May 12, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> yeah, i wouldn't do that. it's my mistake for buying - no reason to put in on NM.  and I have TONS of gifts - trust me, too many.    this $200 price point (and deception around value) is what isn't sticking well.  And as I mentioned, I am all for mystery boxes.  Again, my mistake for falling for it.  I am keeping it (and not going through such backdoor tactics).  But this summer box isn't going to be something that I will immediately jump at (as I have for all the other ones over the past 2.5 years).


Your right, the reason everyone is upset was the price and all the oddities around all the items. I mean all you have to do is search those earrings and they come up all over different shops at $295!  I think people could make a case for breach of contract. They advertised a $600 value and the earring snafu is real and there is no amount of backpeddling they can do that changes the fact that those earrings are all over the internet for $295. The only thing I am hung up is that nail polish and its shady origins!!


----------



## Meghan Coulter (May 12, 2015)

thetintiara said:


> They just responded to my letter of complaint with this, and note the comment about the FAQ's was because I mentioned disputing it with my credit card.....
> 
> Thank you so much for reaching out. We apologize for the confusion. The retail price of the earrings inside the CFDA POPSUGAR Must Have box is indeed $395. The error on the vendor's website has been corrected: http://maiyet.com/shop/poison-dart-stud-earrings--gold
> Unfortunately, as noted on our FAQs, which were all agreed upon at the time of purchase, all purchases are non-refundable.
> Our team and all of the vendors’ teams worked really hard on curating items that we know people would enjoy, but it looks like we missed the mark with you. Would you mind providing some specific items that you did not enjoy and perhaps a few items you would have rather received? We really appreciate you taking the time to help us improve our product and we hope you will give us another chance to wow you!


is anyone else seeing that 395 price?  when I look it up it is still  295.    http://maiyet.com/shop/poison-dart-stud-earrings--gold  they changed it on lyst?  but not on their own website?


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 12, 2015)

Meghan Coulter said:


> is anyone else seeing that 395 price?  when I look it up it is still  295.


WOW! the website changed it back.  Wonder if they have been getting a lot of slack for changing it in the first place.  EEK.  PR nightmare for both companies.   It's kind of false advertising to go and change it like it.  Man, wouldn't want to be in either of their shoes right now.  I'm just a sucker who threw $200 out.  but that impacts their brands.  (wanting to sit back and eat popcorn and watch this unfold)...


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (May 12, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> WOW! the website changed it back.  Wonder if they have been getting a lot of slack for changing it in the first place.  EEK.  PR nightmare for both companies.   It's kind of false advertising to go and change it like it.  Man, wouldn't want to be in either of their shoes right now.  I'm just a sucker who threw $200 out.  but that impacts their brands.  (wanting to sit back and eat popcorn and watch this unfold)...


Me too!! I saw that changed it back too! I was wondering if I had just used my old link from yesterday. Should we factor entertainment value into the box value?!?


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 12, 2015)

Mailbox Junkie said:


> Should we factor entertainment value into the box value?!?


TOTALLY. wow.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

As far as the gifting though. It's a win: lose. For me anyway. I know I can gift. But I don't want to. I signed up for my own treats. I could buy from tjmaxx. But I know I'm getting or want to be getting something unique. The must have has been petty alluring when it's on point or trend. I've certainly found so many new products and vendors! Summer box? No summer box? I think I'm done for a minute on LE boxes...


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (May 12, 2015)

ya, I was set to order the summer box but I think I am going to hit pause for right now. I hope I am going to hit pause but what will happen tomorrow when it goes on sale? ho hum....


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 12, 2015)

Whoa, that is super shady about the price increase on the company site, then putting it back down today.  It seems like Popsugar knew which items would be in the box when it went on sale, too (they advertised 6 items, and there were 6 items in there).  They should have called it a "Fashion Miss" box since it seems like everything in there seems it didn't quite make the mark.  

I often gift subscription box items I don't like/can't use, but I don't even feel like I can gift those earrings.  I really don't know who would pay nearly that much for them.  

Ladies who have their boxes, are the earrings much more spectacular in person or something?


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (May 12, 2015)

Also its a sad state of affairs on Ebay. People have it listed for $160..


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

Mailbox Junkie said:


> ya, I was set to order the summer box but I think I am going to hit pause for right now. I hope I am going to hit pause but what will happen tomorrow when it goes on sale? ho hum....


Technically it's not an LE box. It's just the summer or fall box. Those have been great. Technically....


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

Resale of the box kind says it all. Hey. I'm still hoping it's better in person. No more LE's for a bit. But summer box? Maaaaybee


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 12, 2015)

MSRP or RV are subject to change all the time.  Maiyet may have started with a retail of $395 and then found they needed to lower it to make it more marketable.  Sometimes a sale isn't something that a company wants to offer either for their image or possibly because of wording on discount codes.  $395 isn't out of line compared to their other offerings.


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (May 12, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> Resale of the box kind says it all. Hey. I'm still hoping it's better in person. No more LE's for a bit. But summer box? Maaaaybee


Plus I know I wont order the fall box because I live in HI so maybbbee I should take one more chance......


----------



## sam4425 (May 12, 2015)

I used the wayback machine, and on October 12, 2014, the poison dart earring were indeed originally priced at $395.00 on maiyet's website.  Here's the link (you have to scroll down a bit):

http://web.archive.org/web/20141012223543/http://maiyet.vaesite.com/shop/jewelry

Just posting it for informational purposes.  I take no position on the true value of the earrings or on PS's valuation of the box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 12, 2015)

pricing of the earrings aside, who would curate a box with 67% of the value wrapped in one tiny item + send other discontinued merchandise - when people pay a $200 price point?


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

We donated the other $100


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

Anyone try on the earrings? How are they?


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 12, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> We donated the other $100


THEY donated $100. I purchased a box worthy of a $200 risk.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 12, 2015)

sam4425 said:


> I used the wayback machine, and on October 12, 2014, the poison dart earring were indeed originally priced at $395.00 on maiyet's website.  Here's the link (you have to scroll down a bit):
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20141012223543/http://maiyet.vaesite.com/shop/jewelry
> 
> Just posting it for informational purposes.  I take no position on the true value of the earrings or on PS's valuation of the box.


Thanks for sharing--this confirms that the earrings are old stock at least, which is in line with the other items included in the box.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

Mailbox Junkie said:


> Plus I know I wont order the fall box because I live in HI so maybbbee I should take one more chance......


You're wavering. It's meant to be a yes. Plus. Summer = Hawaii

In all seriousness I have really loved my fall boxes. I don't know if I ever tried a summer one yet

Sunglasses or buying the next summer box?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 12, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> THEY donated $100. I purchased a box worthy of a $200 risk.


Exactly--there's no place for us to claim $100 as a tax deduction, whereas they can claim the deduction. The items cannot have cost them much money AT ALL. These were clearly items the designers wanted to unload, and bc the box has "charity" associated with it, I imagine they can donate products and claim the deduction as well (tax people, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> THEY donated $100. I purchased a box worthy of a $200 risk.


Lol

No no no. WE have donated a $100

The box is worth at least $100 risk...


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Exactly--there's no place for us to claim $100 as a tax deduction, whereas they can claim the deduction. The items cannot have cost them much money AT ALL. These were clearly items the designers wanted to unload, and bc the box has "charity" associated with it, I imagine they can donate products and claim the deduction as well (tax people, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).


Awe man. So true! I make light of it, but gee, really they get the tax deduction.


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 12, 2015)

So, I looked back at Popsugar's announcement about this box.  It reads, "Fifty percent of the profits of each purchase will be donated to the CFDA Foundation, a not-for-profit that provides support and mentorship to emerging American fashion designers."

Does anyone know exactly what PROFIT means in this case?  Was 100 dollars donated for each box purchased or is it 200 MINUS whatever costs Popsugar incurred with the box, then 50% of that?    (e.g. 200-100=100, then they donated 50).  

The ad reads profits, not cost.  Just curious.


----------



## mepe (May 12, 2015)

What I find really insulting about this CFDA x Popsugar "collaboration" is the whole tie-in with Coachella in which they "launched" the box with lots of fun swag and a party with Mara Hoffman. The press release "_On Saturday, April 11, the CFDA — in partnership with *PopSugar Inc.* and designer *Mara Hoffman* — will host a celebratory brunch for its new "Must Have Box," which is a collection of items from CFDA members._" is so incredibly misleading.  Why was Mara Hoffman celebrating the box if she's not involved?  How come there isn't anything fun in the boxes we received? This whole thing is shady and I have no plans to give any more money to PSMH.  Seriously, the only fashion box with any integrity at the moment is Rachel Zoe because at least she seems to really _love _everything she puts in the box with her name on it.  Can the same be said for Lisa Sugar?


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 12, 2015)

Colleen1212 said:


> It is this: 200 MINUS whatever costs Popsugar incurred with the box, then 50% of that?    (e.g. 200-100=100, then they donated 50).
> 
> The ad reads profits, not cost.  Just curious.


Profit is after costs. Profit: a financial gain, especially the difference between the amount earned and the amount spent in buying, operating, or producing something.


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks so much for clarifying that!


----------



## aihutch (May 12, 2015)

Don't know if you guys have seen it posted in the comments on MSA, but Popsugar is now offering refunds on the box.

"Please know that retail prices fluctuate and we don’t have control over pricing after we have purchased the products. In this case we are offering the option for customers to return complete and unused boxes for a full refund. The refund will be granted once the box is received. We have attached a prepaid return label to send the box back to us. Please let us know if there is anything else we can address or assist with.

Best,

POPSUGAR Support"


----------



## Teach22 (May 12, 2015)

aihutch said:


> Don't know if you guys have seen it posted in the comments on MSA, but Popsugar is now offering refunds on the box.
> 
> "Please know that retail prices fluctuate and we don’t have control over pricing after we have purchased the products. In this case we are offering the option for customers to return complete and unused boxes for a full refund. The refund will be granted once the box is received. We have attached a prepaid return label to send the box back to us. Please let us know if there is anything else we can address or assist with.
> 
> ...


Hmm that s interesting I guess that s because the earring brand website has them listed as $295 again.  So bizarre!  What a disaster this is for them.  Curious if they try to re-sell the boxes


----------



## Teach22 (May 12, 2015)

How many of you ladies are returning it?


----------



## blank2aa (May 12, 2015)

How do we get the label to return it?


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

the coachella connection was public and kind of odd our box wasnt really linked.

I'm ok with our box being separate from coachella box but I can see how it was misleading as it was a cfda launched must have box. I followed cfda because they listed a must have box on Instagram. Goofy with the prices, goofy with the connection to the coachella box. We all just want a home run box


----------



## BratzFan (May 12, 2015)

I am for sure returning it. I cannot find this comment on the MSA website.....any idea how we can get the return label?


----------



## aihutch (May 12, 2015)

BratzFan said:


> I am for sure returning it. I cannot find this comment on the MSA website.....any idea how we can get the return label?


I had to click on "Newer Comments" a few times at the top of the comment section on MSA to find it, looks like the older comments are displayed first. They emailed the return label to customers, so I assume you have to email Popsugar and ask for the refund.


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (May 12, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> the coachella connection was public and kind of odd our box wasnt really linked.
> 
> I'm ok with our box being separate from coachella box but I can see how it was misleading as it was a cfda launched must have box. I followed cfda because they listed a must have box on Instagram. Goofy with the prices, goofy with the connection to the coachella box. We all just want a home run box


So are you returning?!? Yowza. decisions, decisions....


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (May 12, 2015)

BratzFan said:


> I am for sure returning it. I cannot find this comment on the MSA website.....any idea how we can get the return label?


People are saying they emailed support


----------



## mepe (May 12, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> How many of you ladies are returning it?


I think the real question is how many of you are keeping it?  Being one of the "lucky" first receivers I have already unpacked it and recycled the shipping box so I don't really see how I can return it at this point.  I would love to return the damn bracelet and nail polish for a partial refund though I know that's totally unrealistic.  But I'm seriously surprised that PS is issuing refunds.  Really, hope this is a wake-up call for the company.


----------



## brainybeauty (May 12, 2015)

I reached out asking to either return my box for a full refund or receive some form of compensation (like a future LE box comped).

I gave myself some time to really think through the contents, separate from the reactions I'd seen on MSA and these forums, to make sure that I was really disappointed and not just caught up in overall response. Yup, still disappointed on my own!

From the overpriced/shady price changes of the earrings to the oft marked-down bangle to the bizarre Milly nail polish, this box was just a mess. It's especially disappointing because PopSugar really had the opportunity to knock it out of the ballpark with this box. The higher price point, the limited number available--they could have really made this something special.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 12, 2015)

Mailbox Junkie said:


> So are you returning?!? Yowza. decisions, decisions....


yep!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 12, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Hmm that s interesting I guess that s because the earring brand website has them listed as $295 again.  So bizarre!  What a disaster this is for them.  Curious if they try to re-sell the boxes


I'd say it's more closely tied to the costs and other problems associated with charge backs.


----------



## Teach22 (May 12, 2015)

mepe said:


> I think the real question is how many of you are keeping it?  Being one of the "lucky" first receivers I have already unpacked it and recycled the shipping box so I don't really see how I can return it at this point.  I would love to return the damn bracelet and nail polish for a partial refund though I know that's totally unrealistic.  But I'm seriously surprised that PS is issuing refunds.  Really, hope this is a wake-up call for the company.


I d contact them if u really want to return it because yesterday therywere saying no refunds I d say after seeing on Facebook there would be no refunds u dismantled the box blah blah and see what they say.  The whole thing is interesting to me I mean I was shocked the earring co. changed the price on the website yesterday and even more shocked they changed it back today.  Would love their side of the story.  So bizarre!


----------



## MET (May 12, 2015)

I just sent my email asking to return the box for a refund.  I hope that they continue to honor the requests; otherwise I will be ticked.   I will update my comments with the PS response once available.

My biggest issue is that the contents did not match what they sold - not just in the overall box value.  This box did not capture the spirit of collaboration with CFDA nor did I notice many emerging designers....


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 12, 2015)

WOW!  I hope it's lesson learned!  Seems like there must have been some shadiness going on and they got caught.


----------



## DianeER (May 12, 2015)

Maybe they suspected there'd be a huge backlash, which is why we didn't get even a single leaked spoiler?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 12, 2015)

Definitely emailing them and returning for a refund if they'll honor it. They have been in this business too long to be putting out boxes like this. If their immediate response was "we're sorry--we'll send out items to make up the cost and work on exchanging the earrings for those who can't wear them" it might have been cheaper for them in the long run vs all of those refunds.

I have loved the other LE boxes I've gotten from them--even the fall one that people weren't crazy about--I wore that hat all winter and thought the lipstick was gorgeous.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

Mailbox Junkie said:


> So are you returning?!? Yowza. decisions, decisions....


Dunno. Mine will get here ~21st. I haven't seen it. My hang ups are the goofy pricing, goofy seconds ( ok the feel like seconds to me), and the bracelet which may or may not fit.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 12, 2015)

Spirit of collaboration? Emerging designers?

Nope.


----------



## pbpink (May 12, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Please don't do this, you guys.  I felt absolutely sick to my stomach after I saw the NM spoilers because it was A LOT of money for something that I felt completely missed the mark.  But that was a risk that I took when I signed up for a random box of stuff at a ridiculous price point.  Not every box is going to be a winner, and we KNOW that based on past PSMH experience.  But lying to the company will only hurt us in the long run - run up the cost of the boxes, or force them to change rules in a way that harms us.  Just look at what happened to quarterly after everyone mass returned the NG box (and that WAS within their policies!!!)
> 
> If you hate the box, try to sell it.  It's still $500+ worth of cute stuff, and there were lots of us who waffled too long and didn't get one.  Email PSMH and tell them WHY you hate it so they can make the next box better.  And if we as a community didn't hit purchase the second every single box went on sale, maybe we would get spoilers and could make more informed decisions.


Yesterday, you posted an offer to *BUY a CFDA box for $150* even though you claim to *understand as YOU once felt absolutely sick to your stomach over an expensive box...*

*You quickly took advantage of the box not being thought of as highly valued nor what was expected - You encouraged those who did not have pierced ears to click on the link you provided to the trades thread you started and then encouraged people to just sell the items - When @@boxesandboxes pointed out the price that MUT members actually paid, you cited the many "UNHAPPY" members here as your reasoning for your "shot in the dark" lower offer......*

What anyone here choses to sell/trade is their own choice - In the same way, It is one's own choice to read what other members post here based on what the current situation is and they can choose what to do or not to do - this is NOTHING like the NM box, this is an entirely different situation! 

*In regards to your statement about Popsugar, I have no clue how you came up with this information but NOTHING is going to **"**hurt us in the long run (and) run up the cost of the boxes, or force them to change rules in a way that harms us" **nor will fellow MUT members not buying PSMH boxes force PS to suddenly release spoilers as you stated and made up.....*

After reading Popsugar's responses on Facebook, it is quite clear that they were involved with suspiciously inflating the price on the earrings to quickly squash any further issues and yet another price decrease occured all over again! this practice is know as a *form of price gouging and/or false advertising *- PSMH is using deceitful tactics and not addressing concerned loyal customers in an honest way.......

do not preach what *TO DO* or *NOT TO DO *when you are not exactly Mother Theresa of the PSMH threads

I truly hope that whomever you swiftly bought this box from on here, that you consider (since you too have felt "sick to your stomach" over a box) to at least allow them a choice to return the box now that PS is accepting refunds so they can at least get back what they actually paid.......

*************

i am happy that y'all have the choice now to return this box - the responses from PS were horrific but thankfully they have now at least given everyone a choice...I feel bad for the CFDA as they are probably embarrassed by this strange ordeal and I hope that PS still continues to give them a full donation no matter who returns the box or not......

i wonder what on earth will happen tomorrow with the PS Summer Box?!?


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2015)

Just a quick reminder that personal attacks are not allowed. We are all grown up here and can make our own decisions on buying a box, not buying a box, trading etc and nobody is telling anyone what to do or what not to do. We facilitate these discussions about various subscription boxes and other subjects on MUT by opening threads and reminding people to utilize different sections of the site for their own benefit such as trades etc. We are all here just to share our thoughts, ideas and opinions about different boxes and other subjects. Let's try to keep this thread on subject about the CFDA box without getting personal. It's understandable that emotions run high considering what has happened with this box (the price of the box, the earring price being changed multiple times, PSMH policies being changed now allowing returns etc) but personal attacks are not allowed per our terms of service regardless of the issue.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 13, 2015)

@@pbpink Of COURSE i am letting the person who was going to sell their box to me get out of the transaction (something she and I discussed prior to your post, because we are grown up ladies who respect each other). I threw an offer out there that was the most I could swing, and was okay if ppl took me up on it or not. I don't need the box, I just thought it was pretty (but at the wrong price point). Sometimes I sell my stuff at below cost (or, more often than not, it sadly sits unused until I give it away), sometimes I pay a ridiculous premium on an item from a past box that I am obsessing about. If someone had posted that they loved the NM box and would pay 75% of it, I would have sold it without thinking twice. This is just how the sub box game works, you win some and you lose some (we have all been there), and sometimes a box 99% of people hate is one I happen to love. No need to make it personal.

As far as linking to the trade thread goes, as Reija pointed out, it's what mods do. The only reason I was even in there to post my offer was because I looked for the link to post for people without pierced ears. It wasn't a conspiracy.

Finally, I stand by my decision to caution people to not commit fraud. I am super happy that PSMH is allowing people to return their box so it doesn't come to that. Wish they had a return policy all of the time!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 13, 2015)

Am I missing something? Where were people committing fraud by returning a box? I don't want to argue at all--I'm just confused. Are people trying to get a double refund or something?


----------



## MET (May 13, 2015)

Yay, I received my return label this morning and now I just need the box to actually arrive.  This box was such a disappointment especially when there was an opportunity to make it great - they probably just needed to mix it up a little and most of us would have been ok with it (at least I would have been). 

I'm going back to needing at least 1 spoiler before I purchase any of their LE boxes.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 13, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Am I missing something? Where were people committing fraud by returning a box? I don't want to argue at all--I'm just confused. Are people trying to get a double refund or something?


My "please don't do this, guys" was a direct response to another user suggesting that everyone who hated the box play dumb and pretend that they meant to order the monthly box, not the CFDA one...lie to the company to get their money back.  Which is fraud. 

Posts #308 and #313 on page 16.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 13, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> My "please don't do this, guys" was a direct response to another user suggesting that everyone who hated the box play dumb and pretend that they meant to order the monthly box, not the CDFA one...lie to the company to get their money back. Which is fraud.
> 
> Posts #308 and #313 on page 16.


Ohhhhh got it--thanks for clarifying! Yeah, that's not ok at all. It would also look sketchy to have someone all of a sudden realize it when the box comes and not when their credit card statement comes.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 13, 2015)

MET said:


> Yay, I received my return label this morning and now I just need the box to actually arrive.  This box was such a disappointment especially when there was an opportunity to make it great - they probably just needed to mix it up a little and most of us would have been ok with it (at least I would have been).
> 
> I'm going back to needing at least 1 spoiler before I purchase any of their LE boxes.


Yay, this is so exciting!!!  So glad you were able to get a refund!

I know not everyone agrees, but I really do think that PSMH is an upstanding company and that nothing shady happened here (and the fact that they are allowing refunds proves it to me).  Based on what someone posted from the wayback machine, it seems reasonable that the true price of the earrings was $395 at the time PSMH was curating the box.  I have been wondering if PSMH has an agreement with companies to not drop their prices until after the box hits, which somewhat explains the company changing the price from $295 to $395, but then maybe it was just too big of a PR mess so they went back to the $295 price. 

I feel like the big problem is that the folks at PSMH don't really understand their market.  I think they assume that people who are willing to drop $195 on a box have a pretty high risk tolerance.  I also think they think that they think that people who buy the LE boxes want a box that looks just like a monthly box but with more expensive stuff.  I think they are wrong on both accounts and that is why they seem to have curation problems with their most expensive boxes.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 13, 2015)

Sadly, I think I will be returning the box as well. I love PopSugar and have defended them many times, but I feel like they tried to pull a fast one on us this time. The inflated earring price, the discontinued Marc by Marc Jacobs bracelet, and the seemingly thrown together Milly nail polish is just too much. Maybe if they had included only 1 of those, I would have been ok with it. The only thing I really like is the Anna Sui lipstick. Her stuff is gorgeous, but it's not worth the whole box.

I really feel like the new Rachel Zoe Box has set the standard for "fashion" boxes. Hopefully it pushes other companies to get better!


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2015)

I didn't order this box but to me this box almost feels like it's missing an item. It needed something else to be "complete". I expected more of a high fashion type of box due to the association with CFDA. Maybe the DFV book in the box is the "high fashion" item since she is such a legend but I think had it been an actual DFV fashion/accessory piece, it would have made this box amazing. I think the Anna Sui lipstick is a great item though and would have loved to have received it. I think it's great that some money gets donated from the sale of these boxes though.


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> I really feel like the new Rachel Zoe Box has set the standard for "fashion" boxes. Hopefully it pushes other companies to get better!


I totally agree. Rachel Zoe's box is a hard act to follow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I hope the next box is as great as the first one.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 13, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> Sadly, I think I will be returning the box as well. I love PopSugar and have defended them many times, but I feel like they tried to pull a fast one on us this time. The inflated earring price, the discontinued Marc by Marc Jacobs bracelet, and the seemingly thrown together Milly nail polish is just too much. Maybe if they had included only 1 of those, I would have been ok with it. The only thing I really like is the Anna Sui lipstick. Her stuff is gorgeous, but it's not worth the whole box.
> 
> I really feel like the new Rachel Zoe Box has set the standard for "fashion" boxes. Hopefully it pushes other companies to get better!


totally agree.  even if the earrings were at one point $400, it's silly to take up 67% of the box value on that one item.  Though it is really nice - and I hope the company gets some good exposure for it.  And the discontinued item? that's not right for a "must have" box (unless it's TJ Maxx's must haves).  I too have tried to rationalize this box - and defended them in the past due to our expectations.  But this just wasn't a $200 box.  It was a $100 box.


----------



## sam4425 (May 13, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I know not everyone agrees, but I really do think that PSMH is an upstanding company and that nothing shady happened here (and the fact that they are allowing refunds proves it to me).  Based on what someone posted from the wayback machine, it seems reasonable that the true price of the earrings was $395 at the time PSMH was curating the box.  I have been wondering if PSMH has an agreement with companies to not drop their prices until after the box hits, which somewhat explains the company changing the price from $295 to $395, but then maybe it was just too big of a PR mess so they went back to the $295 price.


I apologize in advance, but I most respectfully disagree with the above and here's why:  Based on what I posted from the Wayback machine, you have opined that maybe PS curated this box as far back as October, 2014, when the price of the earrings was $395.00, and that maybe there was a pricing agreement.  But consider the following (which may not support your hypothesis): What about the Mark by Mark Jacobs bracelet that was also at a sale price well before the release of this box?  Did they fail to negotiate a pricing agreement with Mark Jacobs?  What about the Neiman Marcus issue when NM decided to sell the box below what PS was selling it for?  Did they fail to negotiate a pricing agreement?  I respectfully disagree with you because in my own humble opinion which is based on the foregoing, it appears to me that even if it has tried to do so, PS has been unable to successfully negotiate such pricing agreements.  It is a situation that should be rectified as soon as possible.

Personally, I like the PS brand and I like seeing what they include it their monthly boxes.  However, I think their approach to these LE boxes needs to be revisited - sooner rather than later.

Please have a great day and know that I'm not trying to flame you in any way whatsoever   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 13, 2015)

I would definitely return this box, but unfortunately I already tried the lipstick (which comes out like a pink 1980s frosted color - useless like most of the rest of the box). My bad, but Popsugar CS has been terrible in the past so I never thought they'd allow a return.

It's smart of them though, because I'm so disgruntled that I will probably cancel. If some of you guys can get your money back, maybe you won't. But I feel pretty ripped off and can't really imagine any way the company could get my trust back. The inflating of retail prices has been going on for awhile now, not just with this box.


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 13, 2015)

Has anyone found out whether Popsugar will accept boxes for return if they've been opened?  I want to return mine, but also want to look inside once it arrives.  I'm so curious to see everything in person, especially those earrings.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 13, 2015)

I definitely agree about them not understanding their market. Even those of us with a pretty high risk tolerance still expect current items and not old stock. I feel like the curation of this box was pretty condescending in that we were expected to be excited about brand names when the items themselves were not unique and most were not current.

Designers know what they are putting out months before they sell items so these designers knew what their spring and summer were going to be like when the box was being curated. No item from last fall should have been there. The resort box was far more thoughtful and current.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 13, 2015)

sam4425 said:


> Please have a great day and know that I'm not trying to flame you in any way whatsoever   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ha, no worries, I like having nerdy discussions about business strategies and totally respect your right to disagree!    Your NM example doesn't work though because the company didn't lower the price until AFTER the box went out, right?  My memory is a little foggy. 

I feel like there is no way they didn't know that the Marc by Marc Jacobs was a discontinued item already.  I just think they probably weighed that and were okay with it because it wasn't the big ticket item in the box.  I have no inside knowledge of how the PSMH curation brains actually work though, I just love to speculate.  I could definitely be wrong about having a pricing agreement, I was just wondering because of the price changing back and forth thing. 

Edited to add: Does anyone remember that PSMH had a problem with promised values way back when the box first launched?  They used to promise that all monthly boxes would be worth $100, then people complained so they added a disclaimer that it was based on original retail value and not any subsequent sales, then people still complained, and now I'm pretty sure that they don't claim their boxes will be worth $100 anymore.  I will be SHOCKED if PSMH ever tells us what a LE box will be worth again.

Edited again because I can never get all of my thoughts out the first time: I kind of expect old stock in boxes, to the extent that it's not a nasty expired beauty product, as long as it's still on trend.  I figure that's how they get us the deals that they do.  I'd have to read how this box was marketed to decide if I object to a brand that no longer exists having an item in this particular box though...if it was supposed to be "up and coming" fashion items, that's certainly a no no.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 13, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I feel like the curation of this box was pretty condescending in that we were expected to be excited about brand names when the items themselves were not unique and most were not current.


YES, had I bought the box this would have been something that would have bugged me and why I ultimately think PSMH missed the mark on this one.  The $395/$295 earrings are pretty (I'd happily wear them if I had them and may still buy some off ebay for the right price), but they really aren't anything special.  I could probably go to target right now and find a knockoff for $20 or less.  That little chevron-y arrow-y shape has been all over the place for at least 2-3 years.  If you are going to have one item be worth 2/3 of the stated value, it should be an AMAZING, SUPER UNIQUE item.  Maiyet has a lot of really cool pieces and I'm happy to be introduced to the brand, but they could have included a more current piece for sure.


----------



## sam4425 (May 13, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Edited again because I can never get all of my thoughts out the first time: I kind of expect old stock in boxes, to the extent that it's not a nasty expired beauty product, as long as it's still on trend.  I figure that's how they get us the deals that they do.  I'd have to read how this box was marketed to decide if I object to a brand that no longer exists having an item in this particular box though...if it was supposed to be "up and coming" fashion items, that's certainly a no no.


Just to add to what you wrote . . . with the advent of the new Rachel Zoe Box of Style, the standard that customers can expect from a $100 box is really pretty high now.  Ms. Zoe is a serious heavyweight in the fashion industry and (based on her curation of completely on-trend, NEW products) can negotiate everything with her suppliers that PS can't.  Also, it appears her staff's marketing acumen is outstanding with the idea of releasing the "hero item" spoiler.  Lots of people have commented on here about the excellence of her first box at the $100 price point, and I couldn't agree more.  Ms. Zoe has set the bar very high and PS has a long way to go now.

(and thank you for your gracious acceptance of my critical review of your prior statement).


----------



## nicepenguins (May 13, 2015)

I do have to wonder if PS would have had better luck with this box if the earrings had been a spoiler (the way Zoe does it). There have to be some people who would be into them for a $195 box, and those who didn't want the big ticket item could have said no.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 13, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I would definitely return this box, but unfortunately I already tried the lipstick (which comes out like a pink 1980s frosted color - useless like most of the rest of the box). My bad, but Popsugar CS has been terrible in the past so I never thought they'd allow a return.
> 
> It's smart of them though, because I'm so disgruntled that I will probably cancel. If some of you guys can get your money back, maybe you won't. But I feel pretty ripped off and can't really imagine any way the company could get my trust back. The inflating of retail prices has been going on for awhile now, not just with this box.


Sorry you opened it before the cancelation policy got reversed. I would be upset too.  I do think you can sell your items and get your money back (for the most part) on the items you didnt use. I know I am sending mine back but will be looking to purchase a few items (watching ebay and the trades thread here).


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (May 13, 2015)

Well, I am glad to know that you guys don't see it as a conflict of interest to sell stuff from boxes that you don't want. I have read some stuff lately on other threads that people seem to think that is wrong. But I just re-sell stuff to generate more funds for my boxes! 

  I think Rachel Zoe has reaped the benefit of coming into the sub-box business at the right time to have learned a lot from PSMH trial and error. I think it is obvious PS has realized they need to scale back a bit and focus with the monthly boxes and maybe this is a wake-up call for LE boxes. 
sigh~On a side note I just love Rachel Zoe.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 13, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> totally agree. even if the earrings were at one point $400, it's silly to take up 67% of the box value on that one item. Though it is really nice - and I hope the company gets some good exposure for it. And the discontinued item? that's not right for a "must have" box (unless it's TJ Maxx's must haves). I too have tried to rationalize this box - and defended them in the past due to our expectations. But this just wasn't a $200 box. It was a $100 box.


Hah! I would have been OK taking a 67% worth pocket book


----------



## brainybeauty (May 14, 2015)

Walking through Soho yesterday, I happened to spot a burlap/leather market tote IDENTICAL to the one in this box in the window of a little boutique. It just had a different message on it.

Found it funny....but still not keeping this box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 14, 2015)

A quick google search could have given us some spoilers earlier (but think we would have been built up further by the brands vs items);

CFDA x POPSUGAR, a Success Story | CFDAApr 24, 2015 - The CFDA and POPSUGAR, a member of our Strategic Partnerships ... Milly, Anna Sui, Maiyet, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Apolis and Claire V. As a ...

It's a gated site so can't read the full article. but interesting...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 14, 2015)

How the heck did we miss that?


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 14, 2015)

Love the bag and the earrings.  Not sure it's worth keeping the whole box over though.  Lucky Coachella folks got access to the bag designers:


 Apolis on Twitter: "Thanks @POPSUGAR for featuring ...

https://twitter.com/*apolis*/status/587082706363658240 


Apr 11, 2015 - Apolis ‏@Apolis Apr 11. Thanks @POPSUGAR for featuring #Apolis as one of your @CFDA designers at your #Coachella2015 brunch today!  ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> A quick google search could have given us some spoilers earlier (but think we would have been built up further by the brands vs items);
> 
> CFDA x POPSUGAR, a Success Story | CFDAApr 24, 2015 - The CFDA and POPSUGAR, a member of our Strategic Partnerships ... Milly, Anna Sui, Maiyet, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Apolis and Claire V. As a ...
> 
> It's a gated site so can't read the full article. but interesting...


A Success Story?  According to who, exactly?  Popsugar? I guess because it sold out in 48 minutes.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 14, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> A quick google search could have given us some spoilers earlier (but think we would have been built up further by the brands vs items);
> 
> CFDA x POPSUGAR, a Success Story | CFDAApr 24, 2015 - The CFDA and POPSUGAR, a member of our Strategic Partnerships ... Milly, Anna Sui, Maiyet, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Apolis and Claire V. As a ...
> 
> It's a gated site so can't read the full article. but interesting...


With Milly and Anna Sui listed first, people would have been pretty excited...for something fashiony if this one had leaked. Good find!


----------



## BratzFan (May 14, 2015)

Uh, yeah. On paper it sounds like a great box!


----------



## LindaF (May 14, 2015)

Is this the 5.3 lb box from Popsugar? I don't want to send back the wrong one


----------



## naturalactions (May 14, 2015)

LindaF said:


> Is this the 5.3 lb box from Popsugar? I don't want to send back the wrong one


Yes, but you will also know because the black CFDA box arrives in a plain cardboard box while the monthly box is in its regular pink and white box.


----------



## LindaF (May 14, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> Yes, but you will also know because the black CFDA box arrives in a plain cardboard box while the monthly box is in its regular pink and white box.


Ok thank you!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 16, 2015)

Box finally arrived. How do I return it? Unbelievable. It's missing items too. What a pain


----------



## Shauna999 (May 16, 2015)

I swapped for the burlap tote &amp; I absolutely love it!! It looks so cute hanging up on my vintage hooks in my mud room. Don't get me wrong, if I purchased this box, I too would've been completely disappointed with the box as a whole. This box just had so much potential &amp; it's too bad they just couldn't swing it.


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 16, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> Box finally arrived. How do I return it? Unbelievable. It's missing items too. What a pain


I had decided to keep the box even though it holds no interest for me.  I hoped for a pink lipstick but got red which I'd never wear.  I figured I could trade.  The earrings are a nice quality but I don't wear gold. Of course, I got the gold bracelet too.  I was hoping I could trade it for the silver but when I took it out, the bracelet is damaged.  Now I can't trade it either.  Guess I'll have to give Popsugar a call.   What a mess this box has turned out to be.  It's my first Special Edition box by them.  Not a great impression was made.


----------



## popwhat (May 16, 2015)

I really love the earrings (in theory) and am thinking of bidding on ebay.  Does anyone have a non-professional picture they could share (possibly in ears!).

Thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## popwhat (May 16, 2015)

annnnnd I'm a sucker and bought them!  I hope I like them as much in person,  one click purchasing is dangerous!


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (May 17, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> Box finally arrived. How do I return it? Unbelievable. It's missing items too. What a pain


Hey just email them and wait. The email [email protected]. Took them a day at least to respond


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (May 17, 2015)

I am returning mine too. Too much drama plus I just kept thinking of boxes I could reinvest my funds in!!


----------



## Mommy Subs (May 17, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> Box finally arrived. How do I return it? Unbelievable. It's missing items too. What a pain


That is a pain! What was your box missing? It is not like there are that many items in the box to begin with!


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 17, 2015)

I was missing the lipstick and nail polishes


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 17, 2015)

Ladies. With all the boxes returned. Buy the boxes from Popsugar. I can't imagine they want inventory sitting. I also can't imagine them selling them at full price... Just saying


----------



## Jenny111 (May 19, 2015)

I got my box today, and I actually like everything in it. I got the red Anna Sui lipstick, and the hematite Marc Jacobs. However.....I have extremely small hands and can still barely get my hand in it. I practically have to disjoint my thumb to get it on and off.

Message of the CFDA box: fashion hurts?


----------



## fabgirl (May 19, 2015)

Jenny111 said:


> I got my box today, and I actually like everything in it. I got the red Anna Sui lipstick, and the hematite Marc Jacobs. However.....I have extremely small hands and can still barely get my hand in it. I practically have to disjoint my thumb to get it on and off.
> 
> Message of the CFDA box: fashion hurts?


thanks for the update on the bracelet!. I was going to try and swap for it, but miss fat hands here has decided it won't fit. Lol. You just saved me from a bad trade


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 21, 2015)

I ended up trading for a box after all, and it came today.  I didn't understand why people were being so harsh about the Milly nail polishes until now...I didn't realize the box had a janky looking Milly sticker slapped on it and the polishes look super thin and watery.  That's disappointing. 

LOVE everything else though, I got the gold Marc bracelet and it looks great with the earrings; will definitely be looking to trade for the other two variants (or hunt for them at Marshall's).  My Anna Sui lipstick is in the shade 300, a suuuuuuuuper pretty pink.  I don't know if I'll ever have the heart to put it on my lips and ruin the star though.  That packaging is just perfection!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 15, 2015)

Uh I think they mean they are selling all the returned boxes!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 15, 2015)

Exactly what I was just thinking! I got the email a few minutes ago.


----------



## Teach22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow thats brave and a little unsettling (how many of those lipsticks or earrings do you think were swatched/tried on before returned).  I don't why I m surprised but I am.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 15, 2015)

lol I got that email and thought "wow that's bold." Now if they could get a bunch more summer LE boxes...


----------



## MET (Jun 15, 2015)

Really disappointing that they are marketing the "extra" boxes this way.  They should either disclose that these are returned boxes or flat out tell everyone that they are not returned boxes.  If they are the returned boxes that is very deceitful marketing.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 16, 2015)

MET said:


> Really disappointing that they are marketing the "extra" boxes this way.  They should either disclose that these are returned boxes or flat out tell everyone that they are not returned boxes.  If they are the returned boxes that is very deceitful marketing.


I don't think they need to disclose this.  I always think it is interesting when people treat subscription boxes any differently than a regular store.  It's normal for a store to put an item on sale if they are trying to ensure that it sells, or to sell items that have been tried on and/or returned without disclosing it.  I'm pretty sure PSMH only took back unopened / unused boxes, so why hold them to higher standards?  The only thing that would be sketchy is if someone swatched the lipstick but I'm sure they inspected the returned items.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 16, 2015)

Well if you purchase one, and it appears used, at least you know you CAN return it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 16, 2015)

i'm curious about the price. i paid full price. will NOT be happy if it is less.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 16, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> i'm curious about the price. i paid full price. will NOT be happy if it is less.


I was wondering that too.  I assume they would have included it in the email as a selling point if they were going to discount it.  I bet they think that even with all of the PR mess, there is still enough demand to sell them at full price.  I'm not sure that there is...I think this box should have been priced at $150 or maaaaaaaaybe $165 at the very most.  If they can't get rid of them it wouldn't surprise me if they sold them at a discount or bundled it with a deal on the monthly sub or something, like all of those deals with the December box.


----------



## Teach22 (Jun 16, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I don't think they need to disclose this.  I always think it is interesting when people treat subscription boxes any differently than a regular store.  It's normal for a store to put an item on sale if they are trying to ensure that it sells, or to sell items that have been tried on and/or returned without disclosing it.  I'm pretty sure PSMH only took back unopened / unused boxes, so why hold them to higher standards?  The only thing that would be sketchy is if someone swatched the lipstick but I'm sure they inspected the returned items.


It kinda skeeves me out to think about getting worn earrings and swatches lippies.  But that can happen from a store.  Kinda off-topic but I work with someone who buys things for a special occasion and then returns them.   It grosses me out and I truly hope that s not a common practice or I ll have to start making my own everything LOL


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 16, 2015)

Where the heck are these boxes on sale anyway?


----------



## MET (Jun 16, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I don't think they need to disclose this.  I always think it is interesting when people treat subscription boxes any differently than a regular store.  It's normal for a store to put an item on sale if they are trying to ensure that it sells, or to sell items that have been tried on and/or returned without disclosing it.  I'm pretty sure PSMH only took back unopened / unused boxes, so why hold them to higher standards?  The only thing that would be sketchy is if someone swatched the lipstick but I'm sure they inspected the returned items.


I expect transparency in their communications because of how they are marketing these "extra" boxes - to me the current marketing feels deceitful.


----------



## Teach22 (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow so the boxes are being sold at the same price 





and check out the tiny print about the earrings ... finally admitting the value was off.  I think they should do something for the customers who kept the box especially the ones that were originally told the boxes couldn't be returned so they opened the items.  Oh well I m kinda surprised they d open this can of worms up.  How many boxes do you ladies think were actually returned vs. kept?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 17, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Wow so the boxes are being sold at the same price
> 
> How many boxes do you ladies think were actually returned vs. kept?


I would LOVE to be a fly on the wall in the PSMH meetings.  I also wondered this with the Nina Garcia winter box everyone returned.  I can never tell if it just SEEMS like everyone returned it because I hang out in forums with people who are sub box experts and therefore have a different set of expectations than your standard customer, or if the masses really are that unhappy and it is being reflected in the forums I read.  I think that just like forums can enable people, they can also lead people to be unhappier with something than they would have if they experienced the box in a bubble.  We need a PSMH mole to get us all of the dirt, haha.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 17, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Wow so the boxes are being sold at the same price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ended up keeping it as it seemed too much of a hassle to send back, and I did like the earrings - just not "$200 like"!  I am sure there were more in my boat and the boat of those that opened it.  I would have done a chargeback if they reduced it.  I am that passionate over the whole thing.


----------

